#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-11
<jyo> Oh sweet, my first (unintentional) post to the mailing list. Could've gone worse.
<pleia2> yeah, that wasn't so bad :) and you're in good company
<pleia2> <insert debate about automatic reply to list vs reply to poster here>
<pleia2> btw, Ubuntu Developer Week is happening in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat right now, currently "Getting Started with Ubuntu Development"
<pleia2> intro session just wrapped up, logs are here: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/07/11/%23ubuntu-classroom.html#t16:00
<jyo> ping hembus.com
<jyo> bleh
<pleia2> hehe, just yesterday jdeslip was complaining at berkeleylug that he gets irssi windows mixed up with terminals ;)
<akk> They are terminals, right?
<pleia2> sorry, shell prompts
<akk> But even with xchat, I type commands sometimes because I think focus is in a different window.
<nhaines> Yay, I'm giving a presentation for Ubuntu Community Week!  \o/
 * pleia2 collects nhaines card
 * nhaines isn't sure he'd even seen the flag of the City of Los Angeles before.
<pleia2> haha
<nhaines> I also would rather the photo wasn't cropped, but eh... details.  :)
<nhaines> The card idea is a pretty neat one.  A really good way to drum up interest!
<pleia2> yeah, my bio was cropped to drop the fact that I'm a sysadmin (way for me to get pigeonholed as "just another chick who does commuinty stuff")
<pleia2> again
<nhaines> He ran the abridged bio by me first... maybe that's why.
<nhaines> pleia2: besides, everyone knows girls can't run servers.  ;)
<pleia2> I probably should have told him the sysadmin thing was important to me
<nhaines> Actually, every single female tech I've ever met has been really sharp.  I wish I could say the same for the male techs.
<pleia2> honestly it's hard to cut it if we're not (we get lots of http://xkcd.com/385/)
<nhaines> I always assumed that was it.  I don't actually expect gender to make a difference in skill.
<nhaines> The new level 2 technician we hired seems to be doing well.  What she lacked in domain-specific knowledge she made up for in sounding confident.  Which of course kept the customers at bay until she gained the domain-specific knowledge.  :)
<pleia2> confidence is a still I seriously need to improve upon, I am far too honest (which endears some of our clients to me, but causes others to walk all over me)
<pleia2> and makes me completely useless in job interviews
<nhaines> pleia2: As I always say regarding public speakers (and new techies), you only have to sound confident.  Actual confidence is optional.  :)
<pleia2> I've certainly gotten much better where public speaking confidence is concerned, so there is hope :)
<nhaines> pleia2: don't worry, you still have 12 more days to continue improving until the keynote.  :D
<pleia2> oh where has july gone?
<nhaines> Yeah, it passed pretty quickly.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-12
<philipballew> I keep getting a bug and cant seem to reproduce it easily, whats a way to try to figure out how?
<joshisphilsfrien> hey phil
<joshisphilsfrien> i have an ubuntu question
<nhaines> akk: good morning!
<rww> day two of Ubuntu Dev Week is starting in #ubuntu-classroom in ten minutes
<akk> morning, nhaines
<rww> (morning, akk and nhaines :)
<nhaines> morning rww  :)
<akk> morning, rww
<seidos> hello
<pleia2> 'lo
<seidos> anyone happen to be familiar with the community colleges in the San Francisco area?
<seidos> ah "colleges near sf" seems to have done it on google maps
<seidos> nm
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-13
<philipballew> hey seidos !
<seidos> hey philipballew
<philipballew> whats up seidos !!!
<seidos> trying to set up google apps for website
<seidos> not sure it's going to work though, not sure how to get verification html file onto blogger
<seidos> oh, awesome, "alternate methods"
<philipballew> im doing math hw myself. summer school is th shiz-niz
<seidos> was studying some physics and chemistry at the library earlier
<seidos> broke up with gf...so that's a bummer
<philipballew> why did you?
<seidos> incompatibility
<seidos> same as always
<philipballew> I understand gf's are hard buissness
<seidos> life is hard business
<philipballew> it takes it toll on us
<seidos> water is wet
<philipballew> are you wet?
<seidos> negative
<seidos> insanity must be a precursor to asking that question
<philipballew> computer hacker gets creepy http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2011/07/hacking-neighbor-from-hell/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+wired/index+%28Wired:+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
<philipballew> ^dont read if squeamish
<seidos> exit xor quit?
<MarkDude> Super Nerd Night SF was awesome, again! People in the Bay Area need to go to it. Video, board, and card games- ftw
<MarkDude> Rogue Ale house. Near north beach
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-14
<pleia2> MarkDude: geeknic announcements? :)
<MarkDude> Uh, I may have a hicup with needing to take Gma to baseball game
<MarkDude> Sorta no fun here
<MarkDude> It is a double header, and the person that was going to take her - cant
<pleia2> wanna skip it and pour our effort into linux picnic next month?
<MarkDude> Possibly
<MarkDude> Will know tonight
<pleia2> ok
 * grantbow waves from Ubunt Hour
 * MarkDude 's life has been revolving around going to OSCON and CLS
<MarkDude> and hopefully finding an awesome job
 * MarkDude thinks his effort to market himself as cutrate jo no Bacon and Karsten Wade will work
<MarkDude> With a bit of Joe Pesci thrown in for good measure :D
 * MarkDude still thinks you should wear Leia Dress from end of Star Wars movie, as well as play the award song from the movie at wedding
<MarkDude> Even if you don't we should tell folks you will
<pleia2> lol
<pleia2> mj would not approve :)
 * MarkDude will edit a few pictures to make it appear that way
<pleia2> I did try to talk him into eloping though
<MarkDude> Fair enough, don't want to upset the mammoth hunter ;D
<MarkDude> I think he would be ok with just pretending - and telling folks that is your plan
<MarkDude> Tell folks that I am performing the ceremony- and you are deciding whether I am dressing like Obi Wan, or R2D2
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> Well you can elope- and just have a party after to invite friends
<MarkDude> Non- Star Wars , if you must
<pleia2> we're probably getting married back east and then having a party out here
<MarkDude> Good deal
<MarkDude> Better than trying to do it twice
<MarkDude> I have had friends do it that way- they got overwhelmed
<pleia2> two weddings?
<pleia2> crazy people
<MarkDude> I know
 * MarkDude is helping friends plan theirs - it takes all sorts of work
 * MarkDude is minister for it. It will be my 1st time doing so
<MarkDude> They keep asking my opinion, most answers from me are -- idk
 * MarkDude just has to help with the vows, and smartly decided that Courtney makes the other decisions
 * MarkDude deciding bridesmaids dresses? That is not a good thing XD
<pleia2> Courtney is also helping, or getting married?
<MarkDude> How big will your ceremony be?
<MarkDude> She is helping- It is my friend Sara getting married- her and Colin were at the geeknic
<pleia2> aaahh ok
<MarkDude> Courtney wont get married for a while I am guessing
<pleia2> I don't know how big, I think we were shooting for 100 or so (oh gods, scary, I can't think about this)
<MarkDude> Besides, she needs a bf 1st :)
<pleia2> pfft, overrated
<MarkDude> You will do fine
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> I mean you already got a cool dude, that is the most important part
<MarkDude> MJ is lucky it appears also ;)
<MarkDude> 100 is actually manageable - much bigger than that can be a real hassle
<pleia2> yeah, we both done good
<MarkDude> +1
<grantbow> +1
<MarkDude> All of it is important, dont get stressed
<MarkDude> It does not have to be perfect, accept that from the start, and you both will be able to enjoy it a bit more
<MarkDude> The seating thing is the biggest hassle- accept that, and the rest falls into place
<MarkDude> Pawn it off on someone else, and then you will be set
 * MarkDude suggests maybe playing the cantina song for one of the songs during
<MarkDude> Disco version if you dare
<philipballew> there are so many versions of that song.
<MarkDude> True.
<MarkDude> All joking aside pleia2 , I have had folks suggest it is good to look at it like a dinner you must do, the work beforehand is important, its like setting the table
<MarkDude> Dont go crazy with the details
<MarkDude> Dont worry about it, it will work out fine
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> well, it was just me and grantbow at the Ubuntu Hour, ah summertime :)
<rww> "Maybe I should go to San Francisco. Maybe I should sleep. sf... sleep... sf... SLEEP... sf... ZZZZZZZZZZZ"
<pleia2> sleep++
<jyo> So the two people who tweeted about the Ubuntu Hour were the two people who showed up?
<pleia2> yep :)
<MarkDude> http://content.usatoday.com/communities/gameon/post/2011/07/brian-wilson-skin-tight-tuxedo-espys/1
<MarkDude> So much for my plans to wear a skin tight tux to CLS
<seidos> bummer, sounds kind of like my plans to wear the batsuit
<MarkDude> That would be epic seidos
<seidos> there are always problems though
<pleia2> MarkDude: word on geeknic?
 * pleia2 haz weekend to plan! :)
<seidos> started with batman, then nightwing, sooner or later, ends up being robin
<MarkDude> lol
<seidos> then there's the whole ambiguously gay aspect of batman and robin...
<seidos> iheartubuntu: http://fiverr.com/users/seidos/gigs/grow-a-potato
<iheartubuntu> hahaa!!! french fries!
<seidos> got some ff with nephew yesterday at the mall
<seidos> had to return microphone @ radioshack
<iheartubuntu> ohh yah?
<seidos> yah, need an amplifier it turns out
<seidos> so went to local music store, they're going to call me with a price for a set up
<MarkDude> I dont think its a go pleia2
<MarkDude> <sad face>
<pleia2> MarkDude: ok
<seidos> btw, hello princess leia
<pleia2> g'day seidos
<seidos> what's the weather like in sf?
<seidos> supposed to go this saturday
<pleia2> 50s, partly cloudy
<pleia2> same old same old
<seidos> better bring a jacket
<seidos> need to buy one
<seidos> left jacket and hoodie at old place
<MarkDude> http://gabeweb.tumblr.com/post/7620638671/star-wars-fan-builds-giant-r2d2-model-from-the << pleia2 just an idea for the after party
<MarkDude> Use it as a cooler
<pleia2> thank goodness that's not brian wilson in a skin tight penguin costume
<MarkDude> I know
<MarkDude> Although wearing it would be a for sure job opportuniyty
 * seidos hands philipballew a robin costume
<philipballew> I hope it fits
<seidos> that's usually the problem isn't it?
<philipballew> most super hero costumes are to small. because there in kids sizes
 * seidos ponders how many push-ups robin can do
<seidos> philipballew: this one isn't http://media.80stees.com/images/products/Bat_Man_Robin_Woman-Costume.jpg
<philipballew> would i look good in that?
<seidos> nah, doesn't fit
<philipballew> dang!!1
<pleia2> ok, this is worse than brian wilson
<seidos> depends what is meant by "i", really
<iheartubuntu> do it!
<seidos> was looking through super hero cards awhile back (Marvel) and all super heroes are 5'11"+
<seidos> average is like 6' or 6'1"
<seidos> o_o
<philipballew> its the steroids that make them short
<iheartubuntu> i guess im a dwarf hero
<seidos> tall?
<seidos> apparently captain america's steroids made him taller
<seidos> lol
<seidos> the guy from breaking bad looks like Gordon Freeman from Half-Life
<seidos> how absurd, Obiwan is 5'9"
<seidos> so, yeah, if shorter than 6', better learn the force
<iheartubuntu> seidos - your potato growing venture is worth a tweet :)
<seidos> iheartubuntu: good idea
<iheartubuntu> i hope it helps you! just imagine the $5 rolling in. i hope your farm is ready for the influx
<izdubar> iheartubuntu, have you seen pics of plants recently?
<izdubar> I have big plants now
<izdubar> Nixie Pixel may be getting one of the tomato plants
<iheartubuntu> of tomatoes? potatoes?
<iheartubuntu> you have pics?
<izdubar> Yep
 * MarkDude will find them
<MarkDude> pleia2, bonus points for MJ. Much style on how he did things. Looks like it took some imagination and work on his part.
<MarkDude> +1
<pleia2> yeah, he did an amazing job :)
<MarkDude> Better than proposing using text on sign at baseball game :D
<pleia2> lol
<MarkDude> You would have to text back , nope- try harder next time
<pleia2> yes :)
<philipballew> pleia2, am I free to like the womens page or is that a gender only thing?
<pleia2> philipballew: anyone can like it :)
<philipballew> sweet!
<pleia2> no gender restrictions anywhere in the project
<pleia2> even our goal, while is women-focused, often drifts into generic diversity and accessibility things
<philipballew> is there a ubuntu-mens group or is the thought that women and more a minority so they need a own group? just wanna know so i can join it to if there is one
<rww> in short, no
<philipballew> i see rww
<philipballew> oh well...
<pleia2> someone could start a men's group if they felt that men were under-represented in the community and needed their own group
<pleia2> but thus far everyone who has done such a thing is trolling us
<pleia2> apparently picking on minorities is fun for them
<pleia2> attacking women, woo
<philipballew> seemes like an odd way to pick on someone
 * pleia2 does not understand trolls :(
<philipballew> pleia2, I agree, whats the point
<rww> philipballew: I wish everyone shared that mindset, then there wouldn't be >300 bans in #ubuntu ;(
<philipballew> what do they do to get banned?
<rww> trolling, cussing up a storm, spamming "where is channel for stock" repeatedly, letting their cat walk over the keyboard, asking for help with non-Ubuntu distros and not listening when we redirect them, bizzare stalkerish comments, notice flooding people with anti-semitic rants... and that's just stuff from the past week :|
<philipballew> its easy for them to say that because they are not face to face with the people
<nhaines> The invention "punch to the face via TCP/IP" will revolutionize the Internet.
<rww> /ctcp luser PUNCH
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-15
<philipballew> can someone help me make a wiki for a ubuntu hour i'm gonna have next week
<pleia2> a loco directory entry?
<pleia2> first go here and log in: http://loco.ubuntu.com/
<pleia2> (it uses launchpad)
<pleia2> once you've logged in you should see a "My Teams" link at the top
<pleia2> under Ubuntu California there is an Events subheading and a "+ new event" link
<pleia2> it should be pretty straight forward from there, I need to run downstairs for a mingling with neighbors in the lobby thing in a minute
<philipballew> alright. no worries! this looks easy
<philipballew> can i edit once i made it, I messed up the time. the dang utc got me once again
<philipballew> nvm i see i
<philipballew> t
<pleia2> in events the venue is what sets the time zone
<pleia2> so set the time zone for the panera bread
<pleia2> we don't want UTC showing up in event listing, it confuses everyone :)
 * pleia2 heads out
<philipballew> its there, ill look into fixing it.
<nuboon2age> jtatum: pleia2: i'm not at SJ Ubuntu Hour tonight - too exhausted after moving storage stuff all day.
<nuboon2age> i never scheduled it anyway
<nuboon2age> pleia2 or anyone know whats up w the calender???
<nuboon2age> aaditya are you back from your trip?
<nuboon2age> Brendan el gato.says hi!
<philipballew> would you guys think it is worth enabling ipv6 in my network or is ipv4 just fine for now?
<rww> gonna have to do it at some point, may as well do it now if it's plausible for your network
<pleia2> philipballew: you just need to go into the venue and set a time zone
<akk> Kinda depends on what sort of network, and how it connects to the outside world, no?
<pleia2> (I can do it if you need)
<pleia2> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/United%20States/507/detail/ and "Edit Venue Details"
<pleia2> nuboon2age: what calendar? what's the problem with it?
<pleia2> no one mentioned anything about an SJ ubuntu hour tonight
<MarkDude> sn9, http://exiledintejas.com/post/7458079599/nyan-cat-white-board
<MarkDude> Meow
<pleia2> I finally watched that original video today
<pleia2> it was... nyan cat
<MarkDude> There is a timer one- to see how long you can listen
<rww> yup, http://nyan.cat/
<MarkDude> Nyan cat is a good meme
<MarkDude> With more life than another funny one- magnets- how do they work?
<MarkDude> El Fua http://knowyourmeme.com/memes/el-fua
<MarkDude> The meme infecting South America
<MarkDude> Happy birthday jledbetter
<pleia2> oh no, enough memes here, I don't need to know about those on other continents!
<sn9> i just pasted the whiteboard link to you-know-who
<pleia2> philipballew: around?
<philipballew> yes
<philipballew> pleia2,
<pleia2> ok, go here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/venues/United%20States/507/update/
<philipballew> i am here
<philipballew> what do i need to do?
<pleia2> timezone is currently set to UTC, change it to US/Pacific
<pleia2> then no one has to worry about figuring out UTC time
<philipballew> whats the reason utc is the standard?
<pleia2> it's just the default
<sn9> isle of man, too
<philipballew> can i change it from 24 hour to 12 hour format
<pleia2> UTC is "Coordinated Universal Time" (obviously not english :)), so it makes sense for it to be the default
<pleia2> no, it's all in 24 hour format
<philipballew> sn9, anytime work best for you to come the a ubuntu hour?
<pleia2> the US is kinda strange for having 12 hour clocks :\
<philipballew> pleia2, but it works for us
<rww> barely
<pleia2> speak for yourself! all my clocks are 24 hour :)
 * rww is part of the 24-hour-and-metric illuminati
<pleia2> my poor human brain does not grok metric, but I support it :D
<philipballew> pleia2, im quite happy with my miles and my 12 hours!
<rww> i also write dates as yyyy-mm-dd
<pleia2> always have to be careful of that on forms when traveling
<pleia2> us crazy americans getting month and day all mixed up :)
<sn9> philipballew: 110% up in the air right now
<philipballew> no worries. ill just put it sometime and see if you can stop by
<pleia2> MM-DD-YYYY really makes no sense
<philipballew> who started it i wonder
<rww> DD-MM-YYYY HH:MM:SS doesn't really either :(
<pleia2> indeed
<pleia2> philipballew: loco directory entry looks great, thanks for fixing that :)
<pleia2> now that the venue is in the system you just select it from the list for the next one (or copy the event and change the date - that's what I do for SF hours)
 * pleia2 made them add the "copy event" feature ;)
<philipballew> pleia2, Ill just send out an email tonight
<pleia2> woohoo
<philipballew> I am trying to get people to come who are not on the mailing list as well. figure thats how things grow
 * pleia2 nods
<nhaines> pleia2: it was a beautiful 20 degrees Celsius today.
<pleia2> perfect weather!
<pleia2> I know 3 celcius temperatures: 0 is freezing, 20 is perfect, 40 is very hot :)
<nhaines> pleia2: for your body, 37 is just right.  :)
<pleia2> good to know
<nhaines> pleia2: here's a handy conversion chart: http://xkcd.com/526/
<philipballew> its 78 in auburn here today. hasnt been bellow 90 is a while. now its great!
<pleia2> nhaines: haha, nice
<pleia2> it was in the 50s and cloudy here, ah july in SF
<philipballew> pleia2, any chance of sending that weather east a few miles?
<pleia2> I'll tell my cat, she controls the weather
<nhaines> pleia2: so now you'll know that 110 kph is the Interstate speed limit, and 130kph is the speed you *actually* go when it says "65".
<nhaines> Also I meant 120 kph and this font is tiny on Windows.
<pleia2> signs in maine have km on them too, so I have distance down ok (which was useful when I was driving in canada)
<pleia2> still, it was fun to be all wooo I'm going 110!
<nhaines> I went 135kph on the Autobahn.  I wasn't especially impressed.  :)
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> well, I was driving an economy rental...
<nhaines> I think I had a Volkswagen Golf 3.
<rww> wait, I'm not supposed to be going 135kph on interstates?
<nuboon2age>  pleia2: right no one mentioned it because i nevrr scheduled it on the event calendar,  as i said. But i had written on the ubuntu hour project page that its the second Thu each month.
<nuboon2age> plia2: when i went to look for the event calendar i couldnt find it.
<nhaines> That reminds me.  When I talk about how to run an Ubuntu Hour next week I'll mention how important it is to set a consistant schedule and carry through on commitments.
<philipballew> I'm lookin for a new search engine. any recommendations?
<MarkDude> Duckduckgo
<MarkDude> decent
<MarkDude> Bing does not suck that much, tbh
<pleia2> it sounds like he's trying to get away from google, not use a google clone :)
<philipballew> google is annoying me. im set my homepage to yahoo and switched from chrome to firefox today
<philipballew> getting annoyed at google trying to have me use them for all my computing needs. plus firefox is more open
<philipballew> i have used duck duck go. its really nice
<philipballew> its probably just what your used to
<nhaines> Firefox is "more open"?
<pleia2> I'd agree when compared to chrome (not chromium)
 * jledbetter <3s mozilla
<philipballew> pleia2, Google and floss have a very interesting relationship.
<pleia2> indeed
<MarkDude> https://plus.google.com/105095769731159704550/posts?hl=en  << gato poderoso
<philipballew> in some ways there open source, but with there apps like earth and sketch up. there not. makes me wonder their motive
<pleia2> not uncommon for companies to offer both closed and open source products
<pleia2> canonical does too
<pleia2> but some question their motives as well
<nhaines> philipballew: they bought Google Earth and Sketchup.
<pleia2> (even launchpad itself was closed source for several years!)
<philipballew> nhaines, this is true. i liked sketchup before it was bought.
<philipballew> nhaines, this is true. i liked sketchup before it was bought.
<MarkDude> Google becomes Skynet, by taking pieces we like, IMHO
<MarkDude> And also running on Apple hardware
<philipballew> NO! not launchpad! haha. ubuntu isnt always the most liked linux based os by other linux users for those reasons
<jledbetter> haha MarkDude
 * MarkDude 's original penguin suit is getting much love in South America http://galeria.cnsl.org.ve/2011/07-lara/131.html
<pleia2> hehe, awesome
<MarkDude> I was hoping Tatica would be able to make it to CLS this year- but nogo, maybe next
<nhaines> pleia2: I guess next week will be fun.  :)
<pleia2> hope so :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-16
<philipballew> how hard is it to learn to build a deb?
#ubuntu-us-ca 2011-07-17
<philipballew> would anyone know a irc channel for more advanced ubuntu tech topics
 * philipballew needs to build a deb
<rww> #ubuntu-packaging
<rww> though I don't know how active it is
<philipballew> well it wouldnt hurt to ask there
<philipballew> ill ask on them ans motu
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-09
<bkerensa> MarkDude: what up
<MarkDude> Planning for trip to Stumptown
 * MarkDude has details set for big party being held at bkerensa house
<philipballew_> Ill bring my tux statue bkerensa !!!
<philipballew_> Well all dance around it
<MarkDude> Yay
<MarkDude> Linux cult rocks!
<pleia2> I might be seeing you guys up there afterall
<pleia2> I seem to have won an award :)
<pleia2> need to talk to my boss though, coming back from one vacation to say "yeah, I need some time off next week too" is fun
<scientes> oooo, where is party?
<scientes> oh, up north
<MarkDude> pleia2, you won the Open Source award?
 * MarkDude was pretty sure you would win
<MarkDude> scientes, party at bkerensa house
<MarkDude> Even tho he objects
<MarkDude> :D
<philipballew_> prteey much like a Nobel price
<pleia2> MarkDude: "an" open source award, yeah (I assume there are multiple :))
<pleia2> very excited
<philipballew_> *pretty
<pleia2> and I'm in an airport about to get on a flight
<pleia2> I was like "omg omg omg MJ!!!"
<pleia2> then I emailed my boss
 * scientes is always up for a party, even one coerced out of the host ;)
 * MarkDude had someone nominate me for the OSCON Community Award, for me protesting the Distro thing
<MarkDude> KNew I would not win.
<scientes> MarkDude, what distro thing?
<MarkDude> Then pleia2 's name was brought up as likely winner
<MarkDude> long story scientes
 * MarkDude will type or tell you another time
<MarkDude> :)
<pleia2> I am quite honored :)
<pleia2> bkerensa: btw, I went into a bookstore this week to find the issue of Ubuntu User with your article, but they still had issue 12 out :\
<pleia2> ok, airplane #1 now
<MarkDude> Gareth, still wins for having his pic on magazine last year
<MarkDude> Altgho..... being a SPEAKER at OSCON rocks bkerensa
<MarkDude> Congrats
<bkerensa> pleia2: yeah I check every Barnes and Noble in Portland and no go =/ I need to e-mail Rikki and see whats up
<bkerensa> pleia2: I nominated you ^
<bkerensa> MarkDude: easy for you to say :P now I have to come up with a talk since its official and all http://www.oscon.com/oscon2012/public/schedule/speaker/120025
<darthrobot> Title: [Speaker: Benjamin Kerensa: OSCON 2012 - O'Reilly Conferences, July 16 - 20, 2012, Portland, OR]
<bkerensa> I get roped into to much :P
 * MarkDude will be there toask questions
<MarkDude> stuff not relevant to your talk also
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Do you like pie?
<MarkDude> That sorta thing
<MarkDude> Tell me about your childhood, etc
<bkerensa> What
<bkerensa> I have to answer questions too?
<bkerensa> I thought it was just a talk :P
<bkerensa> MarkDude: soare you confirmed coming? What day do you land and are u bring phillip?
<MarkDude> Drving there
<MarkDude> talking with people going *right now*
<MarkDude> will need to get back to you with details
<MarkDude> afk
<bkerensa> kk
<philipballew_> bkerensa, I imagine with him ill be there thursday or friday, but if he and I dont work out im gonna come up Thursday via greyhound
<philipballew_> So all is good in the hood
<bkerensa> philipballew_: Ahh of this week right?
<philipballew_> I think, cls is this weekend correct?
<bkerensa> philipballew_: well good news is that I might be able to give you my 3 day pass + expo if all goes good
<bkerensa> but either way you are covered for booth access and expo
<philipballew_> Nice!
<bkerensa> since I am now speaking I think I get a speaker pass which is all access
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> Im kind of stoked because the Speakers Lounge is nice
<philipballew_> I imagine, the scale speakers one had free food.
<philipballew_> got your talk ready yet?
<philipballew_> So I should give my pass to someone else then?
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> philipballew_: not till I know for sure
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> philipballew_: nope... I just got told I was speaking this morning... I wasnt planning on it
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew_> I trust a few sleepless nights will pump out a solid speech
<philipballew_> If am trying to arange a friend from college to give me and kiilhead17 a tour of portland
<bkerensa> philipballew_: I have a t-shirt waitingfor u :D
<bkerensa> philipballew_: yeah he is worried about his motel... his work put him in a slum
<bkerensa> =/
<philipballew_> He speaks English well I think
<philipballew_> Hopefully they do not take advantage of him. Here in Placer county, people are always takin advantage of, and laughed at when they don't speak English
<bkerensa> philipballew_: he speaks it very colorfully ;)
<philipballew_> Thats what I recall. I might offer to help him get around and what not
<philipballew_> Im pretty good on portland slang after watching Portlandia
<bkerensa> philipballew_: good stuff.... I will be somewhere between working.. speaking and sleeping
<bkerensa> and maybe some boozing if I find time
<philipballew_> I say a minifridge at the booth
<philipballew_> you can store all the booz you want!
<bkerensa> philipballew_: Bring sticky notes
<bkerensa> philipballew_: we will cover Fedora's booth while they are boozing with 10,000 sticky notes that say nice things about Ubuntu
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> MarkDude: ^ :P
<philipballew_> I have 100's actually!
<MarkDude> Hmmmm
<MarkDude> So will you just say sumthin nice about the Ubuntu drivers 10,00 times
<MarkDude> ?
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Or just write *awesome Community* that many times?
<philipballew_> Maybe ill see if I can snag some ubuntu cola bkerensa and bring it upp
<philipballew_> *up
<bkerensa> MarkDude: How they just work with every bit of hardware I have?
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> drivers
<bkerensa> MarkDude: What drivers does Ubuntu lack? :)
<MarkDude> I figure a debate would be fair, as long as we dont go down the no win Gome 3 / Unity comparison XD
<MarkDude> Uh
<philipballew_> we have more correct?
<MarkDude> bkerensa,  I mean Ubuntu has AWESOME drivers
<MarkDude> I mean stellar
<philipballew_> I say we have a chair fight at oscon
<MarkDude> And that other Distros should not try to compare there
<bkerensa> LOL
<MarkDude> Since they would LOSE
<bkerensa> LOL
<bkerensa> MarkDude: so you come up on Friday yes?
 * MarkDude was thinking *bar knuckle boxing*
<MarkDude> bare
 * MarkDude has fake handlebar mustache just for this purpose
<bkerensa> MarkDude: you should use fiverrr.... I would pay you to make me a weird video :D
<MarkDude> And has also been praciticing his boxing skills with all my servants
<MarkDude> Weird?
<MarkDude> You mean my specialty?
<MarkDude> :D
<bkerensa> with cats
<bkerensa> and a recliner
<bkerensa> :D
<MarkDude> Yep
<MarkDude> the outakes from my video
<MarkDude> Were better than the actual video
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-10
<pleia2> bkerensa: thank you :)
 * pleia2 aorplane 2
<pleia2> airplane too!
<scientes> MarkDude, yeah i really need those C books
<scientes> running into some interesting code that is using c function pointers to do closures
<MarkDude> scientes, was there an email sent to this list about the books?
<scientes> yes
<scientes> ubuntu-us-ca@lists.ubuntu.com
<scientes> no replies
<MarkDude> Ok - cool
<MarkDude> so we are going for Norcal at this time
<MarkDude> everyone else add books for us
 * MarkDude will send it Thurs
<philipballew_> MarkDude, Do they just all come to you and we pick them up, or what?
<MarkDude> not me
<philipballew_> oh
 * MarkDude will be doing that for BAMF's book request
<MarkDude> You or scientes would be fine for 1st batch of books
<philipballew_> pleia2, sf ubuntu hour wednesday?
<scientes> philipballew_, yes?
<philipballew_> scientes, I would assume so, just not sure as she might want to rest from her trip
<scientes> MarkDude, http://what-if.xkcd.com/1/
<darthrobot> Title: [Relativistic Baseball]
<scientes> MarkDude, http://what-if.xkcd.com/1/
<darthrobot> Title: [Relativistic Baseball]
<bkerensa> MarkDude: its sooooo warm :) I hope you're ready
<MarkDude> Yes
 * MarkDude has new Fedora blue thong to wear - I will both look and feel cool
<MarkDude> Will work well at the table also
<bkerensa> =/
<MarkDude> For the pic of me on your table
 * MarkDude will need someone to hold his legs, and also his shoulders
<philipballew_> Hello California!
<pleia2> philipballew_: yes re: ubuntu hour tomorrow
<philipballew_> Nice! Just registered
<philipballew_> So your going to Portland maybe as well pleia2 ?
<pleia2> philipballew_: yeah, probably just the last couple days
<philipballew_> ah, sounds like a fun time!
<MarkDude> scientes, the pizza thing will most likely be on Aug 4th
 * scientes just realized that aug realy isn't that far away
<greg-g> where did the summer go?
<greg-g> .... oh right, moved to SF, there is no summer, just fog. :(
 * akk looks around -- yep, there's still lots of summer here in SJ
<pleia2> summer comes in September, it's winter now
<greg-g> pleia2: yeah, it was werid having summer in MI and the road trip out west, getting to SF in Sept and getting the second summer that winter :)
 * greg-g is in DC right now, so he's getting all the heat and humidity he wants
<pleia2> yeah, I was in the northeast for several days (just got back last night)
<pleia2> it's hot there
<pleia2> even in Maine :\
<pleia2> where there is no air conditioning anywhere
<greg-g> hah, nice
<greg-g> pleia2: you going to OSCON?
<MarkDude> greg-g, she is
<MarkDude> to accept an award
<greg-g> sweet!!!
<MarkDude> towards the end
<greg-g> I didn't know about that!
<greg-g> well, it'll be my first OSCON, so I hope to see others around
<pleia2> just thursday and friday
<pleia2> my first oscon too
<greg-g> pleia2: cool, we should meet up or something. I'll try to find you. I'm rooming with Asheesh (or, he's in my room with me and my work doesn't know that, so he can save money ;) )
<pleia2> hah, ok :)
<bkerensa> greg-g: OSCON is fun
<bkerensa> pleia2: you are going?
<bkerensa> so my nomination got you a award? :P
<bkerensa> huh
<pleia2> bkerensa: just thursday and friday
<pleia2> can't take more time off from work than that
<bkerensa> pleia2: is it for the Open Source Awards?
<pleia2> (even that is tough to be honest)
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> NICE
<bkerensa> I nominated you
<bkerensa> and told Mark to do the same
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> cool stuff
<bkerensa> I cited your work with Ubuntu Women and CC
<pleia2> much appreciated, it means a lot :)
<bkerensa> and Partimus I think
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-11
<pleia2> and kicking myself for /still/ not getting headshots done
<bkerensa> Friday I have to give a talk at OSCON
<bkerensa> =/
<pleia2> I saw :)
<bkerensa> im super nervous
<pleia2> congrats
<pleia2> hehe
<greg-g> bah, don't be nervous, I haven't even started writing my presentation for OSCON yet
<greg-g> I just finished the presentation for tomorrow last night, and the one for thursday just now :)
<greg-g> and by finished, I mean, started and finished :)
<pleia2> I wrote my xubuntu presentation for saturday on the plane last night
<pleia2> planes++
<pleia2> all the oscon hotels are booked this late, trying to figure out where I'll stay and nudging portland friends to figure out how to get around ;)
<greg-g> yeah, I started on the plane and did the last touches (found logos) when I got to the hotel
<greg-g> :)
<greg-g> bike
<greg-g> If I'd have the time to plan a bit more, I would ship/check my bike
<greg-g> ok, time to go find some dinner, later!
<pleia2> enjoy
<pleia2> apparently the public transit isn't bad there
<scientes> ahh, logos, not Logos
<MarkDude> Last chance for input on Oreilly books
<MarkDude> They will be shipped to either phillipballew or scientes unless I hear an ojection tonight
<nhaines> pleia2: what's the company that does sticker sheets that you like?  Do they do keychains too?
<pleia2> moo.com
<pleia2> (and they have a 30% off sale right now!)
<pleia2> I don't think they do keychains
<akk> Cool -- I didn't know you could get stickers made that cheaply. They're decent quality?
<pleia2> they're very nice
<pleia2> I've ordered stickers from a few places, these ones hold up well on my laptop
<akk> I've been wanting tux and wilber stickers -- yay, now I can get my own made.
<akk> (Always strikes me as weird that nobody makes stickers with the cool cute mascots.)
<pleia2> http://princessleia.com/images/journalpics/062012/xubuntu_and_ubuntu_women_stickers.jpg
<darthrobot> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [293268]
<pleia2> mice! :)
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks!  A friend of mine was asking about stickers and keychains in the US and I know you love the stickers.  :)
<MarkDude> pleia2, I was gonna have the books sent to scientes or Phillipballew- if we cant send them to you
<MarkDude> Oreilly books
 * MarkDude was going to send the list this week
<pleia2> MarkDude: I have reached my quota for holding-on-to-california-stuff so I vote for scientes or philipballew :)
<MarkDude> Fair enough
<MarkDude> An email was sent to list to see if there was any interest in Socal
<MarkDude> None so far
<MarkDude> Cool- maybe we flip a coin now, altho scientes may be closer
<epikvision> I'm trying out Google's Power Search Education.
<epikvision> Anyone else taking the course?
<philipballew_> bkerensa, how hard is it to get from pdx to oscon?
<bkerensa> philipballew_: LOL OSCON is in PDX
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> oh PDX ... as in the airport?
<philipballew_> bkerensa, yeah, the airport
<philipballew_> :)
<bkerensa> just grab the max and it will take you right to the Oregon Convention Center
<bkerensa> boom
<bkerensa> philipballew_: u flying now?
<philipballew_> yeah! ditched the bus.
<philipballew_> decided Id fly as I got a good deal
<philipballew_> and I think im off the tsa's bad flyer list by now
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> why not take Greyhound or Amtrak? much cheaper
<philipballew_> Its only 30 dollers cheaper with my deal
<philipballew_> and amartack is the same price
<philipballew_> but seriously, dont tell the tsa to %&$# off because you dont have a bomb. It really slows your travel plans...
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> philipballew_, do you have a badge for OSCON yet?
<MarkDude> And have you registered for CLS yet?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: philipballew_ is taken care of for OSCON.
<MarkDude> Right on
 * MarkDude just noticed I needed to register for CLS
<MarkDude> Jono said be there at 7pm
<MarkDude> am
<bkerensa> yep
 * MarkDude will be there at 9 most likely
<MarkDude> :D
 * bkerensa will be there at 7am with nathwill
<MarkDude> He's my bf, not my wife
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> Nixie will be doing some video at CLS
<MarkDude> bkerensa, we should do a session at CLS - and see about getting a few from other projects
<MarkDude> Or do another session on Ruinous compromise
<MarkDude> And get an Oracle person to beat up on
 * bkerensa is doining a session at CLS its on the wiki
<MarkDude> link?
<bkerensa> looks like the list got purged
<bkerensa> either way its first come first serve
<bkerensa> but the session will be on "Effective Strategies for Growing Open Source Communities"
<philipballew_> MarkDude, beating up oracle people is fun. sometimes I go down to their office here and hand out Ubuntu cd's
<MarkDude> Yes, but if we had Fedora, Ubuntu Suse, and 2 other projects for a discussion
<MarkDude> The rest writes itself
<MarkDude> We should see what Lars is doing, as well as Selena Deckelman
<philipballew_> You never see anyone saying "Thats it, Im switching to Oracle Linux"
<philipballew_> Suse is good
<MarkDude> Well I had been offered some Oracle money for a picnic
<philipballew_> Noone ever offers me money
<philipballew_> MarkDude, lives the high life
<MarkDude> Oracle stole Rhel and made unbreakable Linux
<philipballew_> Centos used rhel as well
<MarkDude> Rh/Fedora people made Unfakeable Linux shirts to say FU
<MarkDude> thats a community thing more with centos
<MarkDude> Making a business model is another
 * MarkDude will have a shirt sent to him to wear at that picnic
<philipballew_> I wear my fedora shirt to bed every night
<philipballew_> so basically im in bed with rh
<MarkDude> We are also looking for money from MS
<philipballew_> how
<MarkDude> For picnics
<philipballew_> hum. seems odd that they would want that
<MarkDude> Well its PR
<MarkDude> and big companies have money to spend
<philipballew_> True
<MarkDude> many of them need to justify their budget by spending it all
<MarkDude> otherwise it will be reduced
<philipballew_> they should pay my college loans for me
<MarkDude> Most of the time
<MarkDude> People only give others money
<MarkDude> if they can make an article about it, and pat them self on the back - in public
<philipballew_> If you can get rh to pay for my lone, ill switch to fedora!
<MarkDude> it does not quite work that way :0
<MarkDude> They pay for *deliverables*
<philipballew_> lol, yeah, guess Ill have to keep working at my job
<philipballew_> at least its Linux based
<philipballew_> I imagine oscon totally has lots of people looking to hire there
<bkerensa> MarkDude: discussion of Fedora on the #juju channel is slightly off-topic :)
<MarkDude> Sure
<MarkDude> maybe the last part
<MarkDude> not the 1st tho
<MarkDude> Getting publicity for Distro cooperation on juju
<pleia2> booked my flight last night, now just need to figure out where to stay (all the conference rate hotels are booked!)
<scientes> why i get messages about meetups in pasadena?
 * scientes is not in LA
<pleia2> the mailing list covers the whole state
<pleia2> (as does this channel)
<MarkDude> Imean having Nixie mention Juju on Fedora in a video would be nice to show how we are ALL freinds :)
<scientes> agreed
<MarkDude> The state being a group asa whole is Ubuntu policy
<MarkDude> they prefer states, that really helps for events like SCALE and stuff
 * MarkDude likes when the subject indicates what region to make sorting easier
<MarkDude> Besides scientes - maybe you should visit Pasadena sometime- there are very nice people there :)
<pleia2> +1
<scientes> indeed, i've been there before
<MarkDude> The other great thing about it- is we get more ideas this way- and can see what works well
 * MarkDude has learned some great ways of doing things from SOCal meetings- I have only read about
<bkerensa> pleia2: I have some suggestions
<pleia2> bkerensa: please :)
<pleia2> I was looking at hotel fifty
<pleia2> (not keen on hostels or sharing this trip)
<bkerensa> pleia2: www.hotels.com/ho169321/econo-lodge-expo-center-portland-portland-united-states/
<bkerensa> thats where koolhead17 is staying
<bkerensa> its not expensive and also very close to the convention center
<pleia2> oh wow, super cheap
<bkerensa> www.hotels.com/ho126213/howard-johnson-portland-airport-portland-united-states/
<bkerensa> thats by the airport which is only a 15 minute MAX ride away
<bkerensa> the MAX goes right to the convention center
<pleia2> cool
<pleia2> thanks :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Hotel Fifty is downtown... not too bad of a trip about 15-20 mins depending on time of day and how you are traveling
<pleia2> yeah
<bkerensa> The rule of thumb for motels/hotels in Portland is do not book on the following streets: Powell, Division, E Burnside, Sandy Blvd
<bkerensa> ;)
<pleia2> traffic?
<bkerensa> pleia2: if you need any directions or help when you get in town just ping me
<bkerensa> pleia2: traffic is not so bad in downtown.... but if you get on 84 or I-5 during the afternoon your going to be stuck like chuck :)
<bkerensa> but if you are flying in you could take the MAX
<MarkDude> he is correct on I5 and 84
<MarkDude> avoid those at ALL costs
<pleia2> bkerensa: thanks :)
<pleia2> I am meeting up with some non-techie friends on Saturday and while they couldn't help with hotels, they have been helpful with public transit
<bkerensa> yeah its very easy the public transit
<bkerensa> Zipcar + Public Transit= Why I do not own a car :)
<philipballew_> bkerensa, super stoked for the cool weather you have up there!
<philipballew_> bkerensa, super stoked for the cool weather you have up there!
<philipballew_> Only the high 80's!!!
<pleia2> philipballew_: coming over tonight? it's 65 here!
<philipballew_> pleia2, not sure If I will be able to make it.
<philipballew_> Will know for sure soon
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-12
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour \o/
<pleia2> 2 of us here, a summer :)
<akk> I wish precise would quit hanging when I suspend with my android device attached to USB. I keep coming back to find it's been on all day in some kind of intermediate nonresponsive but power-using state.
<pleia2> that's unpleasant :(
<akk> Pretty sure it didn't do it under oneiric, though I have admittedly also changed the USB hub.
<bkerensa> Cool?
<bkerensa> Its hot here
<philipballew_> bkerensa, its in the 80's though?
<akk> Was very hot here, definitely needed the A/C.
<philipballew_> 110 here
<akk> A/C is air conditioning, AC is alternating current, right? I'm always wanting to add the slash on the current one, not sure why either one has a slash.
<philipballew_> and now theres a forest fire about 15 miles away. I wonder is there is a proper way for either one.
<akk> Only got to 87 here, turns out. It felt a lot hotter than that.
<akk> Really got to 110 down there? Ouch.
<philipballew_> In Auburn now.
<philipballew_> Its a killer in the foothills here
<philipballew_> Auburn is east of Sacramento off 80.
<philipballew_> sometimes akk I think the wind can help make it feel cooler then it is.
<akk> And "it's a dry heat", and all that.
<akk> (It's still a lot of heat!)
<akk> If Auburn is 110 I hate to think what Sac got to, down in the flatlands
 * MarkDude hates to go to Sac, anytime of year :D
<akk> Me too, MarkDude
<akk> That's why I quit autocrossing, too many weekends wasted driving to/from Sac.
<philipballew_> yeah, every time I ever go there akk I feel like the temp rises 15 degrees
<akk> Auburn at least has scenery to take your mind off the heat. :)
 * DonkeyHotei is in Sac, where it was 100° today
<philipballew_> Indeed. I was going to go to the river tomorrow to get some cool water. Not now that theres a fire there....
<philipballew_> DonkeyHotei makes the sf to sac trip all to often it seems.
<DonkeyHotei> couldn't be helped
<philipballew_> Lately when I go to sf from sac I take the fast. Its like 9 dollars to get to the bart
<DonkeyHotei> the fast?
<akk> I've never taken the train -- it seems like it would be a great solution, except its hours are so limited (and poor connections at the ends).
<MarkDude> :)
<DonkeyHotei> what's "the fast" ?
<philipballew_> DonkeyHotei, fast is Fairfield and Sasuin transit. you take the route 30 from the capitol to the fairfield transit center and pict up route 90 that takes you to el cereito
<philipballew_> or however you spell these cities
<philipballew_> Its a fairly good deal DonkeyHotei
<philipballew_> http://www.fasttransit.org/
<darthrobot> Title: [Error reading title]
<akk> It's a bus?
<DonkeyHotei> sounds like a full day's ride
<DonkeyHotei> do they take the clipper card?
<akk> How long does it take?
<philipballew_> DonkeyHotei, Its not a full day if you pick up the express to fairfelt at 7:05 am
<philipballew_> *Fairfield
<philipballew_> they dont currently, but are working towards the clipper capt
<philipballew_> *card
<philipballew_> new keyboard...
<philipballew_> It takes like an hour and a half iirc akk
<philipballew_> but its cheap
<akk> An hour and a half? Takes me over 2 hrs to drive there. (From the south bay.)
<philipballew_> well this is east bay
<akk> Ah, I thought it was from SF (closer than SJ, of course, but also takes forever to get out of there and through Berkeley).
<philipballew_> I picked it up across the street from the capitol and was at the Powell bart at 9:45
<DonkeyHotei> sounds very not worth it
<philipballew_> its not for the faint of heart
<philipballew_> or someone who enjoys being fast
<DonkeyHotei> why bother?
<DonkeyHotei> greyhound is much quicker and much less hassle
<philipballew_> Its cheaper is all
<DonkeyHotei> roundtrip ticket on greyhound is $20
<philipballew_> true.
<philipballew_> Just an option I have used before
<philipballew_> bkerensa, anything you need me to bring?
<bkerensa> philipballew_: not that I can think of
<philipballew_> Alright, just making sure bkerensa
<bkerensa> philipballew_: yeah :) I think your going to get lots of booth time
<bkerensa> :D
 * MarkDude hopes bkerensa is at booth enough time to allow proper trolling
<MarkDude> Getting Phil is not the same
 * bkerensa will ignore said trolling ;)
<philipballew_> Sounds good. the only time I know I cant be there is sometime Tuesday me and jono are going over community accomplishments.
<philipballew_> MarkDude, dont worry, I will be the only one at the booth sometimes and will "Look the other way"
<bkerensa> philipballew_: good luck with that unless he has it on a calendar :P
<philipballew_> he does
<MarkDude> Its not like that
<bkerensa> getting 1 on 1 time with him at OSCON is like getting ice cones in the Sahara
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew_> He requested the meeting :)
<philipballew_> If I dont Ill just take himn to coffee sometime later
<MarkDude> Did he hear the Dark Side of the Force is luring you with cookies?
<philipballew_> Hes only like 130 miles from where I live
<bkerensa> philipballew_: Block out MarkDude's attempts to recruit you to Fedora ;)
<MarkDude> 10 from me
<MarkDude> lol
<MarkDude> He is safe, The Princess has a Force field around him
<bkerensa> In Salem last weekend a Fedora user asked me for selling points on switching to Ubuntu... I totally convinced him and he replaced Fedora on the spot ;p
<MarkDude> ok
<MarkDude> Well F17 sorta sucks
<MarkDude> So that can be an easy sell
<MarkDude> Did you start with hey, this is a bit less crappy?
<MarkDude> :D
<MarkDude> He was like cool, way less turdy
 * MarkDude kids due to his being a kidder
<philipballew_> bkerensa, What do I do when MarkDude says install fedora or I kick you out?
<bkerensa> :P I will not tell the selling points MarkDude because they would be on ITWorld tomorrow
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> Honestly tho, was your first answer- well we DONT have Gnome 3- that crap Linus hates
<bkerensa> philipballew_: You have to refuse and hitch hike home :)
<MarkDude> Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzing bkerensa
<bkerensa> maybe sabdfl can give you a lift in his jet
<bkerensa> :D
<philipballew_> Ill parachute out
<MarkDude> Take it up with your tattoo's sake.
<philipballew_> are we busy in the evenings?
<bkerensa> MarkDude: I should make a mastercard spoof ad... "Cost to make Fedora appear to have a local community in 2012 $35,000" "Cost to buy a booth bigger than all other distros $10,000" "Getting to wear a Red Hat... Priceless" for everything else theres Mastercard
<bkerensa> ;p
<MarkDude> Sure
<bkerensa> philipballew_: Hmm no just during expo hours... I will likely go to some parties and dinner during OSCOn
<MarkDude> Fedora did NOT pay for the booth
<MarkDude> it was Given to us
<MarkDude> Parties are fun there
<philipballew_> cause one evening I am having dinner with a friend from school, I plan to eat free there somewhat
<MarkDude> and some can be Epic
<bkerensa> MarkDude: the wiki says it was "paid for"
<bkerensa> and if it was thats a $10k booth because PuppetLabs balked at the price last year
<bkerensa> :D
 * MarkDude did that wiki entry
<MarkDude> read history
<bkerensa> hmm
<bkerensa> your booth is not in the Non Profit or Project Pavillion though? Its in a paid booth area
<MarkDude> The intent of that wiki is not as much public, as in used to organize
<philipballew_> dont worry bkerensa Ill replace all MarkDude 's fedora cd's with Ubuntu cd's!!!
<MarkDude> and use it for folks to plan, and to approve budgets
<bkerensa> philipballew_: :P nah they would burn them :)
<MarkDude> Actually bkerensa did you ever hear the story about the guy that burned an Ubuntu CD on Fedora's Planet?
<bkerensa> huh
<bkerensa> nope
<MarkDude> It picks up blog feeds
<bkerensa> yes I know
<MarkDude> Said for others in case they did not know :)
<MarkDude> I know you know stuff
<MarkDude> And this guy had this *mildly funny* point about proprietary software
<MarkDude> and chose to take it to extreme and burn a cd, take pics and say some crap like be gone you demons-
<MarkDude> or suthin equally stupid
<MarkDude> So there was a quick unofficial meeting in Ambadassadors, and he was asked to remove it on his own
<MarkDude> Or there would be some formal action. He was told to apologize for it (and did)
<MarkDude> all within 12 hours
<MarkDude> Right after this- I was helping Berkeley LUG (Jack's group) at Solano Stroll
<MarkDude> I got in the middle of the crowd, and in my best Southern preacher accent, I asked everyone- WHO among you has evil proprietary software? Do you have Windows?
<MarkDude> Then I wil heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaal your computer with this beautiful software
<MarkDude> Believe in the power of Ubuuuuuuntu!
<MarkDude> ALL of that a true story
<MarkDude> Jack gets nervous now if I say I am gonna help out at events
<MarkDude> I dont think he knew about the earlier stuff :D
<pleia2> epikvision: did you change your email address? (been getting bounces from you lately on UWN summaries)
<pleia2> took you off for now, kept forgetting to ask :)
<philipballew_> Hello California!
<epikvision> California, rise and shine!
<philipballew_> its 230
<epikvision> still :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-13
<bkerensa> philipballew_: heh
<bkerensa> koolhead is in pdx now
<bkerensa> :P
<bkerensa> he wants me to call him ;)
<bkerensa> I guess its time to play tour guide
<bkerensa> philipballew_: what time do you arrive? Koolhead said noon
<bkerensa> anyways im gonna be busy till like 3pm but if you guys wanna meetup then we could go hangout or something :P
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-14
<bkerensa> philipballew_: so u guys are at a much different econolodge then I had thought
<pleia2> I think I'm going to end up near the airport
 * pleia2 blames fiance, insisting that she stay somewhere nice ;)
<bkerensa> Pleia2: koolhead and philip are shacked in a bad place heh
<jdeslip-android> People with android phones should check tap chat.  Awesome IRC client
<jdeslip-android> It is like irssi for mobile devices
#ubuntu-us-ca 2012-07-15
<MarkDude> CLS rocks
 * dragon jelly.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-09
<MarkDude> Jono, you are hella awesome- I *just* noticed your twitter pic is of actual bacon.
<MarkDude> +1
<jono> MarkDude, thanks, man :-)
<jono> gay rights, expressed with bacon strips
<jono> what is not to love :-)
<MarkDude> Agreed :)
<nhh> Out of curiosity, anyone heading back to the Menlo Park area after the BAD dinner tomorrow?
<pleia2> not I
<pleia2> nhh: I actually have to go home right after the ubuntu hour (have to prep for a talk on thursday night), will you be at the ubuntu hour to sign keys?
<nhh> pleia2: I'll be there. I'm personally planning on taking Caltrain back to California Ave, Palo Alto afterwards. I'm trying to get another DD who I work with to come, and he is looking for a ride.
<MarkDude> pleia2: Lightsaber relay in SF- looks fun
<philipballew> pleia2, Care if I invite a few people to your SF Ubuntu Hour?
<pleia2> philipballew: always invite!
 * philipballew invites away!
<akk> No, this is one of pleia2's private Ubuntu Hours that people aren't allowed to come to. :)
<pleia2> hehe
<rww> yay keysigning.
<MarkDude> pleia2: answers door thru small hole (like Wizard of OZ) and asks for secret word to enter :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-10
<Torikun> anyone can help me with my Ubuntu x86_64 does not detect 8GB of memory and just 1 x 4 GB DIMM? The BIOS reports 8GB total. Os only detects 4GB
<akk> I probably can't, but one obvious question is does the bios see all 8G?
<Torikun> Yes
<nhaines> jono: No pressure, but I was just wondering if there's a planned date for Mir to hit saucy?
<jono> nhaines, I believe by the end of the month
<nhaines> Thanks, jono.  I want to do some testing with it on a live CD and if there's one thing live environments don't like...  ;)
<nhaines> Doesn't seem as much fun to do it in a virtual machine.  :(
 * nhaines diverts planned Mir test time back to Kerbal Space Program.
<nhaines> Ironically enough.  :P
<pleia2> nhaines: heh, it's not for the faint of heart as it stands now, I've tried to install it using Olli's docs and it just fails and boots me into regular xorg
<pleia2> not even using proprietary drivers
<nhaines> pleia2: yeah, that's why it's all live CDs for me.  :)
<MarkDude> Dawning of new technology, Wayland is lagging behind on where its supposed to be. I'm willing to bet Unity will continue to have folks enjoy it. I recently read about how its being adopted. Healthy for FOSS :)
<MarkDude> 10 Distros so far, and it will keep growing. For those keeping score at home - I said at last UDS Unity will be something I will gladly purchase on TV or possibly a phone
<rww> MarkDude: Do you have a list of those distros?
<rww> I expect that Wayland taking a while is because when Wayland got started, there was a bunch of work that needed doing before it could get going, e.g. in the upstream Linux kernel. Some of the graphics improvements like KMS we've had relatively recently in Linuxland seem to be very useful to Wayland (and other graphics stuff, including I expect Mir, though I haven't looked at the Mir code to see).
<rww> That said, I'm looking forward to playing with Wayland and KDE in the coming months.
<rww> pleia2: leaving for Ubuntu Hour now :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-11
<pleia2> \o/
<rww> yay, pleia2 has pink puzzle pieces I don't have :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-12
<bkerensa> pleia2: oooo hotel griffon :)
<bkerensa> http://www.hotelgriffon.com/san-francisco-hotel-photos.aspx#!prettyPhoto
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco California Hotel Photo Gallery]
<bkerensa> looks really nice
<bkerensa> :D
<Torikun>  If you play minecraft, come to my server =) vpn.linux-toys.com
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-13
<philipballew> What would cause a battery to work, but not be recognized?
<philipballew> as in not show up in the panel or power settings?
<akk> Laptop? Some laptop batteries (esp. Dell) have circuitry that identify them, and non brand name batteries lack that circuit.
<izdubar> Has it been working?
<izdubar> Is it a change- as in battery dying?
<izdubar> http://sudoroom.org/wiki/Today_I_Learned What is Linux class #TIL in Oakland
<darthrobot> [R: sudoroom.org] Title: [Today I Learned - Sudoroom.org]
<philipballew> izdubar, akk My battery that came with the laptop died and I got a used dell brand one for free.
<akk> It's possible that it's not really a Dell, but a Chinese/ebay imitation that doesn't have the Dell circuitry.
<philipballew> I'm tempted to open both up and see what the difference between them is.
<akk> There are a lot of those.
<philipballew> It says "Made in Japan", but people might lie about that...
<akk> Yeah, a lot of fake Chinese Arduinos say Made in Italy, Arduino.cc etc.
<izdubar> Sometimes power part of GUI is smoke/mirrors/duct tape too. Counterfeits exist
<akk> They lie.
<izdubar> akk is *as always* correct :)
<akk> d had a fake Dell battery (from ebay) for his Dell Mini 9 and he never figured out a way to get it recognized.
<akk> He contacted the seller who said it wasn't worth sending it back, they just refunded the money.
<akk> So he still has it, it works but doesn't show up right in battery/acpi stats.
<izdubar> !addfact R2Pi2 akk is always correct (on major issues)
<EureCA> izdubar: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darthrobot> izdubar: Error: "addfact" is not a valid command.
<philipballew> I got the battery for free so I am not mad about much. Though having a laptop die without me knowing might be annoying.
<akk> yeah
<akk> You might just have to keep track of running time yourself (or use uptime or something)
<philipballew> I might be able to use spare parts lying around to put a meeter on the battery connection to display the battery strength. I have too many parts lying around to ever find things do with...
<philipballew> I might be able to use spare parts lying around to put a meeter on the battery connection to display the battery strength. I have too many parts lying around to ever find things do with...'"ive with it"
<philipballew> *Live
#ubuntu-us-ca 2013-07-14
<pleia2> lovely, identi.ca switched to this pump.io thing and reset all the passwords in the move, so you have to do password recovery to get your new password
<pleia2> unfortunately our account doesn't have an email address associated with it
<pleia2> no help anywhere, just "This user account has no email address."
<pleia2> if someone else wants to look into this, we're @ubuntucalifornia on identi.ca
 * pleia2 has much to do today, and isn't sure anyone reads the identi.ca feed anyway
<grantbow> hello from berkeleylug.com
<grantbow> pleia2: I need to get the olpcsf password one of these days too
<akk> hi berkleylug!
<grantbow> ;-)
<MarkDude> Booby G-s pizza is good- I need to make it there soon
<grantbow> yeah! :-)
<grantbow> hi Michael
<MarkDude> I know MichaelPaoli :D
<MichaelPaoli> Yup, Hi there ... BerkeleyLUG meeting goni' on.  ;-)
<MichaelPaoli> Okay, packin' it in for BerkeleyLUG for now - see y'all later.
<grantbow> berkeleylug.com blog post up - better late than never
<pleia2> grantbow: I can text you the password again, what phone number?
<pleia2> (can PM or email it to me)
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: July 14th | This channel is publicly logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-09
<ianorlin> yay new monitor
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-10
<pleia2> SF Ubuntu Hour \o/
<nhaines> ianorlin: congrats!  I'll need a new monitor soon.
<DonkeyHotei> ?
 * ianorlin got a new monitor that I now have working on hdmi out of my laptop
<ianorlin> welcome back nhaines
<nhaines> ianorlin: thank you!  I hardly knew I was gone.  :)
<nhaines> I should watch Tears of Steel again.
 * ianorlin should probably go to bed
<nhaines> ianorlin: Tears of Steel is only 12 minutes long.  You could watch it as a bedtime story and then go to bed.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2014-07-13
<grantbow> is something wrong with ubuntu-california.org? and www.ubuntu-california.org or is it my internet connection?
<akk> Doesn't seem to be connecting here either.
<grantbow> thanks for the confirmation
<grantbow> hi michaelpaoli
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group noon-3p @ Bobby G's (some of us are already here) http://www.berkeleylug.com/?page_id=67
<darthrobot`> Title: [Berkeley Linux Users Group » Meetings]
<MichaelPaoli> grantbow - Howdy!
<grantbow> also looks lilke ubuntu-us.org is having troubles
<grantbow> and ubuntupennsylvania.org
<nhaines> Also Argentina.
<grantbow> I didn't know the argentina server resolves to the same IP number
<nhaines> No, I mean the FIFA Argentina team.  Game's at 55 minutes, 0-0.
<grantbow> ah
<MichaelPaoli> Game, what game?  Oh, so *that's* what all the dang noise is.  ;-)
<nhaines> MichaelPaoli: I don't watch a lot of soccer but the game's been pretty exciting so far.
<rww> grantbow: they're all on the same server, I believe
 * grantbow nods
<rww> iirc it's a Linode. Linode Newark had some issues earlier today, dunno if that's the DC it's in
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-06
<Roguehorse> what's happenin'?
<Roguehorse> OMG! Last night the pain in my knees and ankles was like 9+....have to tell my Dr
<pleia2> :\
<pleia2> good morning
<ianorlin> I finally got out of bed
<pleia2> success
<Roguehorse> it's a side effect that didn't used to bother me when I was younger ........ http://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-6007-9383/prednisone-oral/prednisone-oral/details/list-sideeffects
<darthrobot`> Title: [Common and Rare Side Effects for prednisone oral]
<pleia2> Roguehorse: interesting to know, I was starting to worry that my RF cat is secretly in joint pain
<Roguehorse> what is RF?
<pleia2> renal failure
<Roguehorse> https://youtu.be/c0KYU2j0TM4
<darthrobot`> [R: www.youtube.com] Title: [Susan Cain: The power of introverts - YouTube]
<Roguehorse> ah, they may be if the vet has them on prednisone....the side effects are long and everyone reacts differently to it
<Roguehorse> if it wasn't the only medication to save my life, I wouldn't take it.....as it is though, no other options
<pleia2> fortunately she's not, just subcutaneous fluid injections every other day so she stays hydrated, and some calcium dropping thing once a week because her calicum levels are high
<Roguehorse> that is much more fortunate....it's hard dealing with sick pets because they can't tell you what hurts
<pleia2> she was diagnosed 3.5 years ago when she was 5 years old and dropped from 11lbs to 6.5 (she's a little siamese, and we live with her every day, so it took us a while to notice the weight loss)
<pleia2> I track her BUN, CRE and weight publicly, with graphs! http://princessleia.com/journal/?cat=30
<darthrobot`> Title: [simcoe – pleia2's blog]
<Roguehorse> yeah, thats hard
<Roguehorse> neat log.....very creative
<pleia2> I like data
<Roguehorse> me too
<Roguehorse> been adding more stuff to my new website.......shameless, but I have to market myself http://www.roguehorse.net/about.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Scott DuBois - About]
<nhaines> pleia2: thanks for the Twitter shoutout yesterday.  It came just as I was looking at my schedule and thinking about emails.  :)
<pleia2> of course :)
<pleia2> I usually need reminding about such things, but I was also tweeting about the ubuntu hour + debian dinner in sf
<pleia2> so I saw it in the loco.u.c list
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-07
<Roguehorse> nhaines: Well, I wish I could attend your talk coming up as I will be scrounging for pointers and tips while I work on my first book.
<akk> I wish I could too -- sounds like a great talk.
<nhaines> Roguehorse: thanks, and congratulations on your first book!
<Roguehorse> what's the best line spacing to use while writing my drafts? 2? so there is room for editing and notations?
<nhaines> Single.
<nhaines> You can change to double-space before you print, if you need it.
<nhaines> Otherwise, most editing and notations are digital.
<nhaines> It really depends on what kind of book you're writing and how it's being presented.  :)
<pleia2> and rules in place for editing, I added "natural" space (a couple newlines after headings, between sections, etc) to my documents in my first chapter and they were all "stop that"
<nhaines> pleia2: don't do that!  :)
<pleia2> inorite
<pleia2> so now I keep it simple, and someone else cleans it up where I make a mistake
<pleia2> and no more random spacing
<nhaines> You can do a search and replace, basically s/\n\n/\n/ but ick.  :)
<pleia2> word doc over here
<nhaines> You can do it in LibreOffice too.
<pleia2> ah :)
<nhaines> I had a 300 page Word Doc I had to layout for print, and line breaks was a huge hassle.  :)
<nhaines> It breaks widow/orphan stuffs, makes for ragged top margins, and makes paragraph spacing less flexible.
<pleia2> yeah, you're welcome
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> :D
<pleia2> I'm now using the built in templatey things that come with the doc outlines that my publisher uses
<pleia2> it's still a bit clumsy, but better
<nhaines> Yup, that's what I'm doing.  It's definitely more simple.
<nhaines> akk: I owe you an email!
<akk> nhaines: No hurry. Did you give your talk yet?
<pleia2> thursday!
<akk> I used the templatey things for my first edition, and it worked okay in OOo.
<nhaines> Nope!  Which means I still have to figure out what to do for a presentation.
 * nhaines likes talking, dislikes creating slides.
<akk> The second edition was a nightmare because they had me start from these doc files that were generated backouts from the formatted PDFs that went to the printer.
<nhaines> Eep!
<pleia2> tempting to find some revision-controllable format if I were to do this again, but word docks landing on my lap were just simple and writing a book is already "omg everything is new and I don't know what I'm doing"
<akk> They were full of invisible codes that made OOo and Word not like each other
<akk> so e.g. I'd edit something send it to them and it would crash Word on their end.
<nhaines> ha
<pleia2> akk: ouch, frustrating
<nhaines> pleia2: pretty much.
<akk> If I ever do a third edition with them I want to try something like writing in latex then using a latex-to-word generator.
<nhaines> I can predict they'd love that.  No, wait.
<nhaines> I think they switched out the templates on me.  Part of me wants to ask for updated templates, and the other part of me is glad it's not my job to worry about.  :)
<nhaines> My concern went from "I want to make sure I remember to change the page headers with the chapter name" to "Oh, it doesn't repeat the header automatically?  The typesetter can do that then."
<nhaines> I do the first and second pages and the rest is up to somebody else.  What am I paying them 90% of net for anyway?  ;)
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> Roguehorse: what are you writing?
<Roguehorse> CHRONIC: Living With Minimal Change Disease - and autobiography  http://www.roguehorse.net/projects.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Scott DuBois - Projects]
<Roguehorse> I'm using LibreOffice 4.2 (default install for Kubuntu)
<nhaines> Ooh
<akk> What's the target? Published as books, ebooks, websites?
<pleia2> Roguehorse: that's wonderful (the book, obviously, not the disease!)
<Roguehorse> book
<Roguehorse> maybe ebook
<Roguehorse> pleia2: Thank you
<pleia2> "we don't love Amazon" if you're not aiming it at a publisher, a close friend of mine has found a lot of success with her independent books via Amazon's epub and print services, she's winning awards and things now <3 http://www.amazon.com/Christina-Simpson/e/B00CVBDEA4
<darthrobot`> Title: [Amazon.com: Christina Simpson: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle]
<pleia2> s/if/but if
<Roguehorse> how come we don't love Amazon? I LOVE Amazon! My Kindle apps are my best friends!
<akk> Ugh, I definitely don't love kindle spyware. But I'm a hypocrite because I buy from amazon a lot.
<Roguehorse> =) ...... I understand. I am torn the same way on a constant basis.
<pleia2> Roguehorse: they treat publishers and signed (non-independent) authors poorly, undercut pricing, etc etc
<pleia2> they've pretty much have destroyed brick and mortar book industry, which is quite sad
<Roguehorse> oh....well, they're big. They can be mean and get away with it.
<pleia2> yep
<pleia2> I still frequent my local bookstore because it's a nice place to be and I don't mind paying a bit more to lurk there for a bit
<Roguehorse> I do miss book stores. I remember many a day just hanging out at B&N
<pleia2> but I do buy books on amazon too :(
<pleia2> there are also a few used bookstores hanging on in the area, an amazing one for scifi and fantasy in berkeley: http://www.darkcarnival.com/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Dark Carnival Bookstore]
<Roguehorse> Yeah, still some good indies up around you guys. Down here, not so much.
<pleia2> plus there's a comic book store and one of the best judaica stores in the bay area on the same block <3
<akk> I never really had a good local non-chain bookstore, so I was all for chains like B&N and now Amazon.
<pleia2> pretty much need a car to get there, but otherwise it's nice going there
<akk> Even though I like the *idea* of the great small local bookstore.
<Roguehorse> I get torn because I also believe in "saving the trees"
<pleia2> I have a barnes & noble Nook for ebooks, usually novels or books I don't think I'll loan out or read again (vendor+format lock in, I don't expect they'll be accessible in 20 years)
<pleia2> tech books I have to have paper, and books I want to loan out or read in the future I'll buy paper of
<pleia2> I've noticed I've been shifting more to paper again, my nightstand is turning into a book mountain again
<Roguehorse> makes sense for notes and markup
<akk> A lot of books aren't available as ebooks. I wish I could get things like the Roadside Geology series as ebooks.
<nhaines> I pretty much love Amazon.
<akk> Things I mostly want when traveling but always forget to bring the paper ones.
<nhaines> pleia2: it'd be interesting to chat about KDP.
<pleia2> I bring my Nook and a couple magazines when traveling, no paper books
<pleia2> nhaines: KDP?
<nhaines> Kindle Direct Publishing.
<pleia2> ah :)
<akk> I usually do that too, pleia2
<akk> though on my last short trip I was in the middle of a library paperback so I brought it.
<Roguehorse> \o I'm for that!
<nhaines> 70% of gross with direct pricing control and no-length contracts is better than 8% of net with no price controls.  :)
<pleia2> nhaines: message CrissiD some time and tell her I sent you (she's the author I linked, co-founder of FOSSCON in Philadelphia too! she's awesome)
<akk> Real publishers are really screwing authors over on ebook royalties these days
<akk> so self-publishing or kindle direct or programs like that make a lot of sense.
<pleia2> akk: yeah
<nhaines> pleia2: I do a lot of ebook formatting for indies.
<akk> Apress's new royalty rates are ridiculous -- the same % for ebooks as for paper! when ebooks have no marginal cost to them!
<akk> It used to be 50% for ebooks.
<nhaines> Oh, did it?  I didn't know that.
<Roguehorse> This is all stuff I'm going to have to look into
<akk> yep, ebooks were actually a significant part of the money you could make off a book
<Roguehorse> A whoile new world!
<akk> even though only crazy people bought the ebook, because Apress charges more for the ebook than the paper book costs on Amazon.
<Roguehorse> whole
<akk> s/crazy/rich
<pleia2> I probably should care, but I for real am not writing a tech book for money (my day job pays very well, sales of a tech book wouldn't change my life even if I got all the profit)
<nhaines> I'm very happy with Apress, but the only reason I'm publishing with them (or anyone) is because I understand that tech books are usually purchased on paper.  Which makes sense.
<nhaines> And yeah, tech books don't sell well.
<akk> True nuff, should never write a book for the money 'cause it ain't worth it for that.
<pleia2> (though I did get a lawyer to look over my contract and did negotiation, because I'm a grown up)
<nhaines> Roguehorse: get someone to do a cover for your book. Don't do it yourself.  I can immediately tell your mockup was done in WordArt and wouldn't buy it.  :)
<nhaines> I can probably refer you to an expensive cover designer or two once the book is in revisions.
<Roguehorse> well, I'm broke and things aren't in great shape right now so I'm being as creative as possible
<nhaines> s/expensive/inexpensie
<Roguehorse> nhaines: k
<nhaines> You shouldn't worry about the cover yet.  But that cover will drive away sales.
<nhaines> It's clean and one of the better ones I've seen, but no good.  :)
<Roguehorse> I just wanted something to represent...it's what first came to mind
<Roguehorse> I did the cover in Inkscape
<nhaines> It not bad as a placeholder.  Trust me, I've seen *horrible* things.  I could nitpick a couple typesetting things but it's not terrible.  Just plan for it to be a placeholder only.  :)
<Roguehorse> k
<nhaines> I was super excited when I saw Apress added a book cover to my book.  But I'm still like "okay, but I still have to finish the book first."  https://www.amazon.com/author/nathanhaines
<darthrobot`> [R: www.amazon.com] Title: [Amazon.com: Nathan Haines: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle]
<pleia2> heeh
<nhaines> Although, to be honest, I sort of miss the old yellow covers.
<pleia2> I got to pick from 10 or so drafted covers, I don't think it's public yet though
<pleia2> and the ubuntu book is pretty much the same cover as previous editions https://www.amazon.com/author/elizabethkjoseph
<darthrobot`> [R: www.amazon.com] Title: [Amazon.com: Elizabeth K. Joseph: Books, Biography, Blog, Audiobooks, Kindle]
<nhaines> pleia2: ooh  :)
<pleia2> I also forget what it looks like, I think there were clouds and a big circle thing
<nhaines> I don't remember why I didn't try to grab "nhaines" as my friendly URL thing.
<pleia2> heh, I was in the tail end of my name-change-again identity crisis :)
<pleia2> but I did settle on Elizabeth K. Joseph for a name, so
<nhaines> haha.  Well, you can always change it!
<pleia2> if I change my name again, it's just going to legally be pleia2
<pleia2> ;)
<nhaines> Haha
<Roguehorse> I love this infographic https://www.dropbox.com/s/52dx02zl90lc0iv/best_jobs_for_introverts.png?dl=0
<darthrobot`> Title: [Dropbox - best_jobs_for_introverts.png]
<nhaines> Haha.  :)
<Roguehorse> Makes me feel like at least I'm heading in the right direction
<Roguehorse> =)
<akk> Lawyers? Don't most lawyers have to interact with people quite a bit?
<Roguehorse> depends on the lawyer, most have paralegals that interact for them I think
<Roguehorse> I did a study once that said th best job for me would be an Archivist
<Roguehorse> I think I would dig that to be honest. Just not a lot of call for it though.
<akk> Archivist sounds like a great introvert job.
<Roguehorse> I think it would be. Good luck finding it though. I think I'm going to be better off digging at app development.
<Roguehorse> Web UI/UX.....something like that
<Roguehorse> my body is shot ....... I have to jocky a desk
<Roguehorse> I'm even digging at simple data entry admin stuff just to have income.....whatever
<Roguehorse> can't be on my feet all day so customer service is out
<Roguehorse> move too slow so manufacturing is out
<akk> I would think people hiring archivists would look for people with librarian backgrounds.
<Roguehorse> but right now, I still can't get to an interview because I'm still too sick and heavily medicated so I'm kind of in a limbo state
<akk> And research librarian would be a fun job too, if you didn't have to walk around reshelving things.
<Roguehorse> Yeah, except libraries are kind of going by the wayside like bookstores
<akk> Are they? I don't think the libraries where I've lived have fewer librarians now than they used to.
<akk> They get more technical questions now, I'm sure, and have to help with the computers.
<Roguehorse> from the last time I was at the local, they're all on open source software too
<Roguehorse> or at least "free" as much as they can....that's what I saw anyway
<Roguehorse> I took the library test just before going to work fo AT&T and got selected
<Roguehorse> I missed my interview.....showed up at the wrong location and ended up at AT&T....(what a huge mistake)
<Roguehorse> that job damn near killed me in the first week
<akk> I think ours still use windows on all the user-visible machines.
<nhaines> I wish the library used Ubuntu on the computers.  Some old Windows, though.
<nhaines> Which is fine.  I don't use them.  :)
<Roguehorse> I would think Ubuntu in libraries would be very smart
<akk> It sure would make sense. Except that librarians, now, are not very tech savvy, so they don't want to learn a new OS.
<akk> nhaines: I use the card catalog ones pretty often. Not the other ones.
<Roguehorse> I can't even drive commercially because I can't pass the vision test. LOL! OH LORD I'm pitiful.... +(
<Roguehorse> =(
<nhaines> akk: I remember when there were card catalogs.
<Roguehorse> I suppose I could chase down library gigs...I'll have to dig into the county job boards again
<akk> nhaines: Yes, d and I were talking about the term "card catalog" the other day and wondering how many people would understand it.
<Roguehorse> Oh yeah! Dewey Decimal buddy!
<akk> Sort of like "dialing" a phone.
<akk> I gripe about the poor search in most library online catalogs, but they sure are better than card catalogs.
<nhaines> That's for sure.
<Roguehorse> see...now I would be in hog heaven building a database like that
<nhaines> I do miss card catalogs... but probably in the same sense that I miss modems.
<nhaines> In that, I miss them because I haven't had to put up with one in 15 years.
<Roguehorse> cataloging books into a digital archive all day.....oh hell yeah!
<akk> nhaines: There was something cool about that big row of little industrial-looking drawers, made me feel like an insider using it when I was a kid.
<akk> But I have to say, nowadays I think the space would be better used for more books, or (second choice) more computers.
<nhaines> That's exactly it.
<Roguehorse> They were really nice weren't they? All big and wood filled with troves of info.
<akk> Often they were metal, not wood.
<nhaines> For as much as I miss WWIV-based BBSes, I'm not certain I would actually use one.  :)
<akk> Depends on how posh your library was. :)
<Roguehorse> Ah, I rememeber the big wood ones.
<Roguehorse> Then there was microfish
<Roguehorse> ugh
<akk> That was really cool the first one or two times, then a pain any other time.
<akk> The first one or two times I felt like a spy getting to access special tiny miniaturized information.
<Roguehorse> LOL =)
<Roguehorse> yeah, well, ya do what ya gotta
<nhaines> Yeah, I always meant to look at microfiche.
<Roguehorse> you never used it?
<pleia2> akk: haha, I don't think I ever grew out of the spy phase (I am old enough that they were used faaar more than the internet in my school library)
<nhaines> Nope, never needed to.
<Roguehorse> I don't think it's a whole lot different than digging through a Google search really. LOL
<Roguehorse> just no links to go anywhere
<akk> Yeah, like a google search if you had to skim with your eyes through files on google's disks one by one instead of searching. :)
<pleia2> I also prefer ads from 1912 to modern ones
<pleia2> because so amusing!
<Roguehorse> actually, a LOT like using eLinks or any other CLI browser
<pleia2> and they don't blink
<pleia2> or talk
<akk> Early ads can be a lot of fun.
<akk> I'm sure ours will be just as funny in 50 years.
<Roguehorse> the Wendy's tables
<nhaines> http://i.imgur.com/P5cYt72.png
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [581319]
<Roguehorse> sometimes I prefer the left side.....less clutter
<Roguehorse> not as visually stimulating but it's like comparing a book to TV really
<Roguehorse> imo
<nhaines> Yup.  I never use elinks, but I would be comfortable on a text-only terminal.
<Roguehorse> I don't use it much either, but it's small and if X isn't there..it works
<nhaines> I used to use lynx.
<nhaines> Used to use pine, too.
<Roguehorse> yeah, there's a few of them over the years
<Roguehorse> elinks just happens to have bells and whistles
<nhaines> http://i.imgur.com/hkkj0yR.png
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/png] Size: [139858]
<Roguehorse> yeah...I use mutt
<nhaines> I would, but obviously whatever I used at 14 is the superior software.
<Roguehorse> https://www.dropbox.com/s/dnixgshj4ne7t9f/mutt.png?dl=0
<darthrobot`> Title: [Dropbox - mutt.png]
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<Roguehorse> In my case that would be paper....=)
<Roguehorse> 1984 didn't have a lot of general public email ... great Van Halen albums yeah...but not email
<nhaines> Every so often I want to dig out and host Trade Wars 2002 again.  I don't have a v3 license (although I can get one cheap) but I do have a v2 license.
<Roguehorse> what's that? Never heard of it
<nhaines> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TradeWars_2002
<darthrobot`> Title: [TradeWars 2002 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia]
<nhaines> It was a door game that is sort of a trading sim.
<nhaines> But in space!
<akk> I still use mutt. It's so much faster to get through my mail than waiting for gui clients.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-08
<Roguehorse> Ah...I'm a D&D guy.......4.5 last I got to play at the local game shop https://www.dropbox.com/s/ek4gnmnidnfbpdi/dnd.jpg?dl=0
<darthrobot`> Title: [Dropbox - dnd.jpg]
<Roguehorse> when a person grows up with a condition like mine, this is what we got into instead of sports
<Roguehorse> I started at age 9, maybe 10
<Roguehorse> doctors said it would be unlikely I would be able to have kids too from so much medication
<Roguehorse> I was afraid to try...and a few miscarriages I thought they might be right
<Roguehorse> then when my son was born I was terrified he might have it but they assured me it was highly unlikely https://www.dropbox.com/s/wdayy4an52gkr5k/wyatt.JPG?dl=0
<darthrobot`> Title: [Dropbox - wyatt.JPG]
<Roguehorse> he's ok....and smart too =)
<nhaines> There's AD&D, AD&D2e, AD&D3e, AD&D3.5e, AD&D4e, and D&D5e.  There's no 4.5e that I know of.  :)
<nhaines> Cute kid!
<ianorlin> I like pathfinder rpg whic is a fork of 3.5
<ianorlin> although I heard the nook was horrible with paizo publishing pdfs
<nhaines> D&D 4e was okay.  I've played very little 5e, but I liked the crit dice.
<ianorlin> nhaines: did you hear about the you cannot produce 3.5 stuff in the 4e third party publisher agreement
<ianorlin> of how they could not produce both 4e stuff and 3.5 stuff at same time
<ianorlin> that said paizo does make a pretty awesome setting
<nhaines> ianorlin: nope!
<ianorlin> 4e has drastically different low level play
<nhaines> I played 2e and then a little 4e.
<ianorlin> gah I forgot my password to paizo forums haven't posted there in ages
<pleia2> I played for a few years and attended D&D Experience back in 2008, some fun times were had, James Wyatt DMed a game I lurked in on
<ianorlin> it is quite easy to make a dnd map in inkscape
<ianorlin> actually that is what most of photos on google plus are
<nhaines> Most photos on Google+ are vector D&D maps?
<pleia2> hahaha
<pleia2> ++
<ianorlin> actually I exported to png and some of the earlier ones I made in gimp
<ianorlin> I really wish there would be something like the firefox matchstick or something where I could like have a public map on a tv while playing would be pretty awesome
<nhaines> Chromecast?
<ianorlin> not sure it works for inkscape
<pleia2> something you're editing live? otherwise could just export it as something other than svg is the photo viewer thing doesn't do svg
<nhaines> Intel Compute Stick.
<ianorlin> live would be best for interactively with the math
<ianorlin> that would work
<pleia2> gotcha
<ianorlin> hmm I would need a bluetooth keyboard
<ianorlin> or does it have usb
<ianorlin> run vnc or something on it and gm controls from laptop
<nhaines> I think it has USB ports.
<nhaines> pleia2: https://i.imgur.com/S3OFJWz.jpg
<darthrobot`> Content type: [image/jpeg] Size: [33687]
<pleia2> <3 <3
<pleia2> thank you
<nhaines> :D
<Roguehorse> oh, well maybe it was just 4e...I started back up when I went back to school and only got to play for a few months after that
<Roguehorse> nhaines: thanks for the compliments on the kid =)
<Roguehorse> he's ok, but living with so many people in one house has him kind of messed up
<Roguehorse> he gets a lot of shit from many directions and they mess with his head a lot
<Roguehorse> the in-laws
<Roguehorse> my wife hated the fact that I was playing D&D at the local game store
<Roguehorse> she said it was embarrassing, immature, and uncool for an adult
<Roguehorse> I guess it's more cool to just lie in bed every night and watch TV ....... definitely much cooler and mature
<ianorlin> Roguehorse: I don't get why people say that Dnd is immature
<ianorlin> it can be if you dumb players
<ianorlin> I think local gaming store could be a better place than a bar
<Roguehorse> I don't get it either...I think it requires an extremely high level of maturity
<Roguehorse> there's a lot involved with the game
<Roguehorse> bars suck
<Roguehorse> I believe people who put it down just do because they can't handle the games complexities
<Roguehorse> I thought as I got older I would get less immaturity towards it than what I did a a teen ..... I guess not
<ianorlin> I don't understand
<Roguehorse> don't understand what?
<ianorlin> why people are prejudiced
<Roguehorse> I think it's usually jealousy or personal inferiority complexes
<Roguehorse> some people have this terrible need to constantly compare themselves to others around them instead of just concerning themselves with being happy with themselves
<ianorlin> yeah that doesn't make any sense
<Roguehorse> to you and I no
<pleia2> signs for tonight :D https://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/19507778876
<darthrobot`> Title: [Freshly printed signs! #UbuntuHour #Debian | Flickr - Photo Sharing!]
<Roguehorse> cool signs
<Roguehorse> I need to make one for EBLUG
<pleia2> I have unlaminated onces I used to use, but they're a bit out of shape from being stuffed in my bag
<DonkeyHotei> giant canvas ones are where it's at
<pleia2> but a bit much for a table at starbucks/henry's hunan :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-09
<DonkeyHotei> a simple page on plain letter paper can suffice if kept in a folder
<pleia2> laminated > worrying about carefully putting paper into a folder every month
<pleia2> the paper+cardboard did hold up for a good run though :)
<Roguehorse> Hmm..those are some good ideas
<Roguehorse> good morning
<nhaines> Driving to Pasadena is not going to be my favorite part of this talk. :)
<nhaines> ako: I made slides just for you. :)
<nhaines> akk: ^^
<akk> Oh, cool! :)
<nhaines> Step one to making amends: don't antagonize target in your automated messages.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-10
<nhaines> I didn't get around to the meeting reminder last night.  I can do it later, but if someone wants to do it before I do...
<ianorlin> I ended up busy and can't really head out taking a car in for service getting groceries
<Roguehorse> good morning
<pleia2> nhaines: how did your talk go? :)
<Roguehorse> oh, yes...please...do tell? =)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-11
<Roguehorse> I'd like to add a few words about my talk coming up at EBLUG next week during the meeting if at all possible?
<pleia2> sure
<pleia2> just add to the wiki page as an agenda item
<Roguehorse> k.......how do I do that?
<pleia2> go to ubuntucalifornia.org and click on meetings
<pleia2> then under "Next Meeting" click on the link for the meeting on the 12th
<pleia2> log into wiki, edit agenda
<pleia2> the wiki can be slow, sometimes it takes me a couple tries to log in :(
<pleia2> but it gets there eventually!
<Roguehorse> its thinking
<Roguehorse> personal data request page
<pleia2> yeah, you need to log in with ubuntu one
<pleia2> ubuntu single sign on thing
<pleia2> same thing that's used for all the rest of ubuntu things
<Roguehorse> still waiting....
<pleia2> yeah, it usually takes about 5 minutes, then fails, then I try again...
<Roguehorse> k
<Roguehorse> man, I miss Ubuntu One...... it was cool
<Roguehorse> I'm in
<Roguehorse> \o/
<pleia2> :)
<Roguehorse> so go to?
<pleia2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July12 is the direct link, I was trying to teach you to fish ;)
<darthrobot`> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/15July12 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<Roguehorse> LOL ... nice
<Roguehorse> fishing is good ....... I should know this stuff by now, I know
<Roguehorse> an event right?
<pleia2> you can add it under the upcoming events
<Roguehorse> or announcement because it's not *directly* Ubuntu?
<Roguehorse> k...cool
<Roguehorse> saving
<Roguehorse> wow...formattings a pill
<pleia2> welcome to wikis :)
<pleia2> you don't need to put full data in, a link to the eblug archives announce email is fine
<Roguehorse> LOL!
<pleia2> and it's just an agenda item, you can talk about it during the meeting :)
<Roguehorse> should I cut it down?
<pleia2> yeah
<Roguehorse> k
<Roguehorse> better?
<pleia2> yep, that works
<pleia2> if you don't want your last name to be a dead link, you can do: Du``Bois
<Roguehorse> \o/ yay me =)
<Roguehorse> ok
<Roguehorse> got it ... thanks
<pleia2> sure :)
<Roguehorse> that was painless
<Roguehorse> Um, someone please tell me Kubuntu is NOT going to disappear?
<ianorlin> Roguehorse: open a terminal and then enter `echo "Kubuntu is Not going to disappear?`
<nhaines> pleia2, Roguehorse: thanks, my talk was super well received.  :)
<philipballew> Roguehorse, Kubuntu is NOT going to disappear.
 * philipballew 's job is done here
<Roguehorse> ok, I just read a story in FOSS Force that didn't sound all that great
<Roguehorse> http://fossforce.com/2015/07/microsoft-writes-check-free-oscon-passes/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Microsoft Writes Check, Free OSCON Passes & More… | FOSS Force]
<Roguehorse> quite the "wooley mammoth"  https://skitterman.wordpress.com/2015/05/26/information-exchange-between-the-ubuntu-community-council-and-the-kubuntu-council/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Information Exchange Between the Ubuntu Community Council and the Kubuntu Council | ScottK might have something to say ...]
<Roguehorse> Man, I like the idea of Kubuntu being based directly from Ubuntu ...
<Roguehorse> Someone already spun a Kwheezy, it got my attention, but ... eh
#ubuntu-us-ca 2015-07-12
<nhaines> Roguehorse: Basically, Jonathan Riddell has been ignoring the Ubuntu Code of Conduct and abusing other community members, and after being asked several times to stop with no change in behavior, he was removed from a community leadership position in Ubuntu.
<nhaines> Hopefully, this absence will allow the Kubuntu community to improve, because it hasn't been healthy for a long time now.
 * ianorlyn has watched his talk do you have to be brain damaged to care about the linux desktop at fosdem
<nhaines> I don't know what that means.
<ianorlyn> nhaines: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFOK1jFUrrY
<darthrobot`> Title: [[FOSDEM 2014] Do you have to be brain damaged to care about desktop Linux? - YouTube]
<nhaines> Bookmarked for later, but I don't have time to watch an hour-long presentation tonight.  (I spent that watching the Star Wars VII SDCC panel earlier today.)
<nhaines> Was it interesting?
<Roguehorse> Yeah man, don't know if I can watch that for 45min
<nhaines> I'll get around to it eventually if I hear a good review.  I'm just time limited this month.
<ianorlyn> I probably watch way too many of those
<Roguehorse> Well, I think everyone has things that are important to them and it's polite to listen
<Roguehorse> I can't say that I've used a whole lot of distros for extended periods of time but I really REALLY like using Kubuntu
<Roguehorse> and I'd really like to see the project stay tied to Ubuntu
<Roguehorse> ianorlyn: should I watch the whole thing? For his sake of understanding where he's coming from?
<Roguehorse> maybe we should talk about it tonight at the meeting?
<pleia2> Roguehorse: fwiw, after much discussion and heartache from everyone involved, the Community Council and Kubuntu Council had a chat and worked things out a few weeks ago https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-community-team/2015-June/000646.html
<darthrobot`> Title: [Joint Statement from the CC and KC]
<pleia2> of course that's not juicy so the reporters/bloggers/podcasters ignored it
<Roguehorse> ah, well, the irony huh....
<Roguehorse> Good to know though ... I sweating there for a few wonderin "great my fav distro is gonna go indie" not like that's a bad thing, but just not the same
<MichaelPaoli> Berkeley Linux Users Group, noon-3pm @ Bobby G's Pizzeria :-) http://berkeleylug.com/meetings/
<darthrobot`> Title: [Meetings | BerkeleyLUG]
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-11
<nhaines> Having completed testing of installing NextCloud by hand on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS, the instructions are laughably incomplete, and it's a giant pain.  Totally waiting for the snap to get SSL support.
<nhaines> On the other hand, it's not terribly difficult to figure out.  Took me about 28 minutes to finish.  And 5 of that was me botching the query to reset the MariaDB password.
<nhaines> Email sent!  \o/
<nhaines> Meeting time!
<nhaines> pleia2: you around?  :)
<nhaines> Okay, let's get this show started, I suppose.
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting started Mon Jul 11 02:06:52 2016 UTC.  The chair is nhaines. Information about MeetBot at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<darthrobot> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for 10 July 2016.  The agenda is availble here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16July10
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16July10 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<nhaines> We have a couple upcoming events.
<nhaines> First of all, pleia2 is continuing her grand Xeres tour at BALUG, where she'll talk about Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.  That'll be on July 19th at Henry's Hunan Restaurant in San Francisco.
<nhaines> Looking further out, there's an Ubuntu 16.04 release party at OpenDNS on July 28th.
<nhaines> I will pester pleia2 to get her BALUG talk into the LoCo directory/Meetup, but there's more info abou the release party available here: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-california/3398-san-francisco-ubuntu-1604-release-party/
<darthrobot> Title: [San Francisco Ubuntu 16.04 Release Party | Ubuntu LoCo Team Portal]
<nhaines> You should definitely attend any of those events you can, because pleia2 is a fantastic speaker.
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS is imminent.  We'll see that released on 21 July.  This is perfect timing for the release party!  The release of Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS will also be when Ubuntu 14.04 LTS users begin to receive the option to upgrade.
<nhaines> Does anyone else have any announcements at this time?
<pleia2> so sorry
<pleia2> nhaines already mentioned the release party, so there's that and we could always use help spreading the word :)
<nhaines> \o/
<pleia2> we also still need help finding a sponsor for that party for food+drinks
<pleia2> (venue sponsor is secured)
<nhaines> #topic Food and drink sponsor for upcoming release party
<nhaines> Speaking of.  :)
<pleia2> aha, there we go :)
<pleia2> we need about $300 for this
<nhaines> If anyone wants to approach someone for sponsorship but did not get the email with details, that's available here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2016-June/002736.html
<darthrobot> Title: [[Ubuntu-US-CA] Food and beverage sponsor needed: San FranciscoRelease Party in July]
<pleia2> pizza+beverages for 40-50 people, so far 25 have rsvped, and it's still a couple weeks agao
<pleia2> er, away
<pleia2> you can give some details about your company at the event, little cards where the food is, and/or say something before my 16.04 presentation
<nhaines> Any thoughts about using the Ubuntu Community Reimbursement Fund?
<pleia2> yeah, we'll do that as a last resort
<pleia2> I'll give it another week or so, then request
<nhaines> I agree, it's better to have local sponsors if we can find them.
<pleia2> anyway, that's about it, bring your friends, should be fun :)
<nhaines> \o/
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Only thing I can think of lately is that snapd in 16.04 just got some really nice desktop integration features a couple days ago.
<nhaines> So if anyone's been using snappy they should check that out again.  :)
<nhaines> Is there any other business before we wrap things up?
<pleia2> at our last meeting there was an agenda item for talking about our logo, but no one there to talk about it and most thoughts were shared on the agenda page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16June26
<darthrobot> Title: [CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/16June26 - Ubuntu Wiki]
<pleia2> I'm wondering if there's anything we can do to clear up nhaines' concerns
<pleia2> my issue is that, while retro, it's still a little embarrassing for me to show off our old logo at events and thing :)
<pleia2> s/old/current with old branding
<pleia2> the new branding is almost as old as the old branding at this point
<nhaines> I half-meant to try and find my old sketches, but haven't had time (which is the story of my life this month).
<pleia2> heh, I understand that :)
<nhaines> Although at the time they were sort of half-ideas and there was zero interest in changing the logo at all, so I didn't spend a lot of time on it.
<pleia2> it's been a few years, and the old branding really is old now
<pleia2> if I created an etherpad to brain dump concerns that I could craft into an email, would you contribute?
<nhaines> But I do remember that it all turned into a unrecognizeable orange blob.
<pleia2> hehe
<nhaines> Yes I would.
<pleia2> ok http://pad.ubuntu.com/2016-branding
<darthrobot> [R: pad.ubuntu.com] Title: [OpenID Authentication Required]
<nhaines> Well that was quick.  :)
<pleia2> I haz speed
<pleia2> that's all from me
<nhaines> Okay, I might have to get out paper and try and find a pencil then.  For sketches!  Also I now wonder what happened to my colored pencils but I think they were watercolor pencils.
<nhaines> Okay, so looks like I have more to do this week than "Harass people doing actual work about Ubuntu Snap 16 for RPi2."
<nhaines> I think that wraps this up.  Thanks for arranging all the 16.04 talks and the release party.  :)
<pleia2> thanks nhaines
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<darthrobot> Meeting ended Mon Jul 11 02:28:32 2016 UTC.
<darthrobot> Minutes:        http://ihas.5cat.com/~darthrobot/ubuntu-us-ca/2016/ubuntu-us-ca.2016-07-11-02.06.moin.txt
<DonkeyHotei> good job
<nhaines> Thanks, DonkeyHotei.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-ca to: Welcome to the Ubuntu California Local Community (LoCo) Team! | Website: http://ubuntu-california.org (has links to mailing list, forum, and more!) | Next Meeting: Sunday, July 24th, at 7:00pm PDT (UTC -7:00) This channel is logged at irclogs.ubuntu.com | We have an unlogged channel at #ubuntu-us-ca-offtopic
<nhaines> Post-meeting checklist finished in record time!
<nhaines> Thanks for doing the topic, pleia2.  :)
<pleia2> ^5
<kdub> hmm, libmirtestassist.so errors in builders
<kdub> whoops, wrong channel :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-12
<b-yeezi> Who is going to the event in Pasadena Thursday?
<pleia2> I don't think anyone who is on the rsvp list is lurking here at the moment
<b-yeezi> pleia2, ok. I'm trying to decide if I'm going to come all the way from San Diego County. It's quite a hike, so I want it to be worth it.
<pleia2> b-yeezi: not sure if you're aware, but it's scheduled right before the Pasadena Linux Users Group, so there are two events to attend
<pleia2> er, "San Gabriel Valley Linux User's Group (SGVLUG)"
<b-yeezi> Well that makes it more appealing. Thanks!
<pleia2> you're welcome :)
<pleia2> http://www.meetup.com/SGVTech/
<darthrobot> [403] Title: [Attention Required! | CloudFlare]
<pleia2> heh, cloudflare
<pleia2> anyway, that event has lots of people and the Ubuntu Hour folks go there after
<akk> SGVLUG is a great group. They have a hackmeet sub-group I went to a few times while I was spending time in SoCal.
<akk> Active group, nice people.
<b-yeezi> Thanks again pleia2 and akk.  Now I just need permission from the wife...
<pleia2> b-yeezi: bring her along! :)
<b-yeezi> Don't want to bring the kids on that drive. I just need to do sudo chown me:me my_decisions.txt
<pleia2> ah yes, kids must reach a certain age before we bring them to LUGs ;)
<b-yeezi> lol
<akk> Though SCALE shows that some kids do great at conferences, even as speakers.
<pleia2> yep
<lynorian> b-yeezi, yeah I don't think I can get permisson from my dad to drive from torrance it is a long way and going past downtown and everything
<DonkeyHotei> coming back from last year's scale, got stuck in downtown traffic, ugh
<akk> I thought it was lovely going to SCALE without having to sit in traffic on 405 for an hour.
<DonkeyHotei> that was this year. i was referring to last year
<pleia2> it was nice to not have to eat at Carl's Jr
<akk> Oh, yeah, every previous year I've been at SCALE involved at least 2 hours/day sitting in traffic.
<lynorian> Well I am a lot closer to LAX
<akk> lynorian: I'm sorry. :)
#ubuntu-us-ca 2016-07-13
<philipballew> pleia2, pm?
<pleia2> philipballew: sure
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-10
<lynorian> A few years now
<metalbiker> sigh, my wifi signal is pretty weak back here in the bedroom. i'm going to have to relocate to the living room soon.
<metalbiker> so you've been with the team for a couple years now? cool. i've been with it only since December. i used to be a part of the Tennessee Team when I lived there. but, that team wasn't very active.
<lynorian> Yeah I can understand that
<metalbiker2> anybody around?
<lynorian> yes
<metalbiker2> ok, cool. is the meeting still happening? i see part of the topic says that the next meeting is july 23rd.
<pleia2> yes, it's happening :)
<pleia2> er
<metalbiker2> hey, pleia2. ok, cool.
<pleia2> Agenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Meetings/17July09
<nhaines> Man, I totally did not finish trying to get WWIV BBS software working in lxc.
<nhaines> Okay, meeting time!
<metalbiker2> pleia2, yeah, i saw that earlier in the week. i just got thrown off by the topic.
<metalbiker2> nhaines, awesome!
<nhaines> #startmeeting
<nhaines> #chair pleia2 lynorian
<pleia2> yeah, sorry about the topic :)
<metalbiker2> pleia2, it's ok.
<nhaines> Welcome to the Ubuntu California meeting for July 9th!
<nhaines> Despite the channel topic, which is probably my fault anyway.  :)
<metalbiker2> hey there!! i finally got to show up on time!! :)
<nhaines> Today's agenda is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2017
<metalbiker2> nhaines, eh, no biggie
<nhaines> metalbiker2: we're glad to see you.  :)
<metalbiker2> nhaines: thanks!
<metalbiker2> i'm very happy to be here
<nhaines> We have one item on the agenda.  Before we get to that, though...
<nhaines> #topic Upcoming events
<pleia2> for the first time in over a year, we're having an Ubuntu Hour in SF this week https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-us-ca/2017-July/002809.html
<nhaines> \o/
<metalbiker2> yay!
<pleia2> on Wednesday evening, after which everyone is welcome to come over to the Debian Dinner nearby
<nhaines> That sounds like a great way to spend Wednesday evening!
<nhaines> And if you're in the southern part of the state, Ubuntu Hour Pasadena is meeting at Peets coffee as usual.  Afterwards you should check out the SGVLUG meeting at DuPars. https://www.meetup.com/Ubuntu-California/events/232986296/
<pleia2> hope so :) at the very least we'll have a lot to talk about
<metalbiker2> i'd love to come up and attend. and i agree nhaines!
<metalbiker2> nhaines: awesome!
<nhaines> #topic Announcements
<nhaines> Does anyone have any general Ubuntu announcements?
<metalbiker2> nhaines: i don't have anything, unfortunately. maybe soon.
 * lynorian has nothing
<metalbiker2> i may have an event to announce soon is all.
<pleia2> metalbiker2: hope so!
<pleia2> I'm coming down to Irvine next week, but nothing Ubuntu-y
<nhaines> Oh yeah!  I should probably figure out something for you to do!  There's the Orange County Zoo that's cute.  :)  I'll get back to you on that.
<metalbiker2> i'm going to be in Oregon next week. not ubuntu related.
<pleia2> nhaines: indeed :)
<nhaines> Well, it's the summer slump, so we'll see how things shape up as 17.10 gets baked.
<nhaines> #topic Review Ubuntu California leadership nominations.
<nhaines> Two weeks ago, we put out a call for leadership nominations here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Leadership/2017
<pleia2> it was supposed to end 12 minutes ago, but we have no nominees /o\
<pleia2> anarchy!
<lynorian> I read the email then completely forgot about it :(
<nhaines> This is the second time we've failed to raise adequate nominations for LoCo leadership.
<pleia2> well, I didn't specify a timezone for 19:00
<metalbiker2> lmao!! ANARCHY IS THE BEST!! no, just kidding. i got the email and desperately tried to get my nominations on that page but it wasn't working for me for some reason.
<pleia2> it is troublesome that we have no one who wishes to stand for leadership
<pleia2> (unless lynorian's comment means they do :))
<nhaines> Response was flat, meeting attendance is limited, the mailing list is almost completely dead.
<metalbiker2> *hangs head* do we get to nominate now or is it required to go through the nomination page?
<nhaines> There starts to be a time when it might be better to think about the future of the LoCo.
<pleia2> metalbiker2: I said people can just send nominations to me, so I'd be OK with now
<lynorian> I have had less ubuntu time a lot this year
<nhaines> metalbiker2: we'll have to extend the nomination period again, but you can contained myself or pleia2 to get on the page if the wiki just isn't working for you.
<pleia2> nhaines: there is still interest here and there for some kind of existence, however slight, so I'm inclined to chug on if there's anyone remotely interested in helping us move along
<metalbiker2> pleia2: so I can nominate now? I thought I sent you that email with my nominations but maybe I didn't.
<metalbiker2> I'm highly interested in stepping up to the plate but I'm so afraid that I lack enough knowledge for it.
<metalbiker2> nhaines: ok, sounds good.
<pleia2> metalbiker2: I received one from you on friday, I'm sorry I didn't respond to your question about experience x_x
<metalbiker2> pleia2: i really want our loco to continue. i've got some good ideas to help foster attention to it.
<nhaines> I'm not suggesting we dissolve the LoCo this minute, but it's something to keep in mind.  Hopefully we can drum up more activity.
<pleia2> I think a fresh face on the team would help, and we all started somewhere, I'd still be around to help out
<pleia2> as I'm sure others would
<nhaines> Yup, I'm not disappearing any time soon.
<metalbiker2> nhaines: ok, i really want our team to be around forever. and i'm not disappearing anytime soon either. as long as i live i'll be here and fighting hard for us.
<pleia2> :)
<nhaines> metalbiker2: every bit helps.  :)
<metalbiker2> if we can nominate now, i've got some in mind.
<nhaines> It's also important to note that the LoCo Council and Community Council are having problems as well.  So it's not just us.
<nhaines> pleia2: what do you think?
<pleia2> I think it's fine
<pleia2> happy to take metalbiker2's self-nomination now
<pleia2> metalbiker2: are you able to edit the wiki page, or can you send me the info to update it?
<metalbiker2> yes! i'd love to self-nominate myself if that's ok? i really feel up to the challenge!
<pleia2> and if you can't edit, we'll make sure you get edit access (have to be in a special team on launchpad, or be an ubuntu member)
<metalbiker2> pleia2: i think i can edit it. i'll have to look again to see. i've been having some wifi issues again. sigh.
<pleia2> ok
<nhaines> metalbiker2: thanks for volunteering!
<metalbiker2> nhaines: you're welcome!! my experience lies in manufacturing committees and I was a prominent voice in both so i think i can do it. i've got some good ideas to help us out some more.
<nhaines> pleia2: do you want to extend the nomination period or just take nominations here in the meeting?
<metalbiker2> pleia2: sweet!! i'd love that! i'll look again after we get done with our meeting.
<pleia2> metalbiker2: ok, thanks :)
<pleia2> nhaines: I'm ok taking nominations here in the meeting, let's just say it's 1900 hawaii time ;)
<nhaines> Ha.  :)
<nhaines> Okay, in that case I nominate myself.
<nhaines> Since the "wait until late so as not to spook other potential nominees" plan didn't work out.  :[
<metalbiker2> nhaines: awesome!
<metalbiker2> yeah, i was excited for this election to see who would be nominated and i even kept the pages open all the time and nothing. smh. i was just debating on myself was all.
<nhaines> Well if you believe in yourself, there are people who will help as well.  :)
<lynorian> yes
<metalbiker2> nhaines: i definitely believe in myself and the help will be appreciated!
<nhaines> lynorian: are you intereted in running?
<lynorian> no my time for ubuntu has gond down quite a bit
<pleia2> btw, since metalbiker2 is new and we will have an election this time, I'd be interested in a candidate blurb to the mailing list this time around
<nhaines> pleia2: good idea!
<pleia2> each nominee sending a quick email to the list about their background and ideas for the loco
<pleia2> nothing fancy :) just so people know who you are
<metalbiker2> pleia2: can you explain what that means. lol i'm usually a walking dictionary but that one is like, over my head. lol
<metalbiker2> oh, you just answered my question. cool
<pleia2> :D
<nhaines> pleia2's good like that.  :)
<nhaines> pleia2: last chance to get on this nice responsibility action!  ;)
<metalbiker2> pleia2: cool! i'll do that!
<pleia2> haha
<metalbiker2> pleia2: lol
<pleia2> I need some time to myself :)
<metalbiker2> :D
<metalbiker2> pleia2: copy that and understood.
<nhaines> True!  I often wonder how you do it. :)
<metalbiker2> my personal life is rather wide open at the moment and i need something to do so this is perfect.
<nhaines> Okay, I think we'll wrap up the nomination period.  Do we want to change the voting period at this time or go with the current schedule?
<pleia2> I think the current schedule is fine
<metalbiker2> i'm good here, too.
<pleia2> I'll set up the poll, and if nhaines and metalbiker2 can get their email off to the list sooner rather than later so people can be informed, that would be good :)
<nhaines> Thanks so much for that.  :)
<nhaines> #topic Other business
<nhaines> Anything else before we wrap up?
<metalbiker2> pleia2: cool! i'll be on it tonight actually!
<pleia2> metalbiker2: yay!
<pleia2> and do update the wiki page too, or send me info to update it ;)
<metalbiker2> yeah, i'd like to say something before we wrap.
<nhaines> The floor is yours.  :)
<metalbiker2> i appreciate you all allowing me to be here. It's been a pleasure joining the team and I love our team. You guys are awesome and I love our Ubuntu!! :D
<pleia2> thank you for helping us move forward!
<metalbiker2> pleia2: my pleasure! i'm all about this!
<nhaines> We're glad to have you, and we're looking forward to seeing you at events.  :)
<metalbiker2> nhaines: i look forward to those as well!! I'm excited to come to them!
<nhaines> Alright, thanks for coming!  We'll get the nomination page up and start voting soon.
<nhaines> Our next meeting is, indeed, July 23rd!  Hope to see everyone there!
<nhaines> #endmeeting
<metalbiker2> COOL! ROCK THE VOTE!! oh, wait, that was MTV.
<pleia2> hehe
<pleia2> thanks for chairing, nhaines
<metalbiker2> cool!! I should be back from Oregon by then.
<metalbiker2> yes, thanks for doing the honors, my friend!
<nhaines> My pleasure, unlike all the wrapup stuff.  ;)  But hey, at least the channel topic's all set!
<metalbiker2> cool! looking forward to the next time!
<nhaines> I've been working on retro computer stuff this month.
<nhaines> By "retro" I mean late 80s/early 90s.
<nhaines> A friend sent me a ton of old code I'd worked on, and the comments are pretty interesting.  Only on a personal level, mostly.  :)
<metalbiker2> oh, goodness, now I feel old. aye aye aye. i was born in 1974.
<nhaines> But I have a pretty nice working setup now to connect to BBSes.
<metalbiker2> oh wow! you're talking about bulletin board services??!! man, that's nostalgic!!
<pleia2> hehe
<metalbiker2> i'd love to see that code, too. i don't know how to code but i'd love to learn how.
<nhaines> Well it's all QuickBASIC code for DOS.  And some of it was lost in a crash!
<metalbiker2> i've been trying to learn how to code in python. seems pretty cool.
<nhaines> Naturally, it was the program that had the greatest utility that crashed.
<nhaines> Python is lots of fun and a good place to start.
<pleia2> ++
<pleia2> python is the right mix of ease of learning (not that it's easy, no programming is) and getting you good experience with proper coding concepts
<nhaines> I started reading The C Programming Language by Kernighan and Ritchie.  Need to keep on top of that.
<metalbiker2> nhaines: oh jeez! DOS at that??!! *blinks hard* oh wow!
<metalbiker2> nhaines: yeah, python seems to be the easiest when side by side to C#/C++ so I thought I'd start with it.
<nhaines> Well, the reference Python interpreter is written in C, so Python has some of those assumptions.
<metalbiker2> pleia2: cool! and i'm looking into going back to school to finish out my Bachelor's degree in Computer Science in programming. I've got a different kind of programming knowledge that's very specific and I want to further that education in actual computer coding.
<metalbiker2> nhaines: i should check into that as well.
<metalbiker2> man, i hope i didn
<metalbiker2> oops, sorry. i was beginning to wonder if i lost my connection again. i'm sitting about 30 feet from my router and it gets kind of sketchy back here.
<pleia2> hehe
<metalbiker2> 'sup, cyphase? welcome!
<metalbiker2> did i lose my connection again? ugh. bloody router.
<nhaines> Nope, still here!
<metalbiker2> okie dokie, cool!
<metalbiker2> did we get adjorned or are we still discussing matters?
<nhaines> We got adjourned at 19:39 when I said "#endmeeting"  :)
<metalbiker> well, guys, I'm logging off for the night. I'll chat with you all later.
<metalbiker> I'm here pleia2.
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> once nhaines adds his name to the wiki I'll get the voting stuff together and send a mail to the list
<metalbiker> ok, sounds good. i'll look forward to that.
<metalbiker> do we have a high resolution image that I can use for those t-shirts? I can look around and see if I can find one.
<pleia2> we have a vector image, I'll dig it up
<pleia2> [B[B[B
<pleia2> derp
<pleia2> https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-california
<pleia2> all our team stuff is in there ^
<pleia2> can dig into logos, that has the .svg images which you can open in inkscape to edit, or gimp to create a .jpg or whatever of whatever size you want
<metalbiker> oh! sweet! i'll take a look! thanks!
<metalbiker> ok, i'm pretty good at using gimp. that's usually my go to software for image work.
<metalbiker> pleia2: i finally got those files. awesome graphics! now i can get these over to a local printer for some cool swag! i'd like to give everybody that's on the team a t-shirt, too.
#ubuntu-us-ca 2017-07-12
<metalbiker> man, i'm having the hardest time figuring out how to start on my very own wiki page. lol i'm such a newb.
<metalbiker> if anybody can give me any pointers about where to start i'd appreciate it.
<metalbiker> is anybody around?
<metalbiker> hey phil, can you help me with something? i see you rejoined.
<pleia2> a lot of folks are connected 24/7, so a re-join might just mean their client timed out and came back :)
<metalbiker> pleia2, hey, ok, that's cool. i didn't know if anyone else was on or not since I hadn't heard from anyone yet and i saw his reconnect so i thought he was the only one here. now i know. :D
#ubuntu-us-ca 2018-07-09
<b-yeezi> will there be an official (or unofficial) ubuntu presence at django con this October?
<pleia2> our team isn't planning on doing anything, but I don't know about Canonical
#ubuntu-us-ca 2019-07-08
<KaiSakurai> hello?
<DonkeyHotei> hi
<KaiSakurai> i was browsing the ubuntu communities and stumbled across this one which is the California one and that is where I live!
<KaiSakurai> I looked at the admins list and saw Nathan Haines and was excited to meet him!
<KaiSakurai> I recently got his book on Ubuntu from the library and so far, I really enjoy it
<DonkeyHotei> awesome
<KaiSakurai> So is there any IRL meetups happening soon?
<DonkeyHotei> being such a large state, there isn't exactly a statewide central repository for events
<KaiSakurai> oh ok
<KaiSakurai> Well nice talking to you
<KaiSakurai> Good night!
<DonkeyHotei> wait
<KaiSakurai> ok
<DonkeyHotei> there are also many GNU/Linux events that are not necessarily ubuntu-specific but have much common ground
<KaiSakurai> sounds interesting
<KaiSakurai> I just wait to go to as many IRL events as possible
<DonkeyHotei> especially user groups, like LUGOD
<DonkeyHotei> your IP address geolocates to vallejo
<KaiSakurai> huh?
<KaiSakurai> I live in San Jose
<DonkeyHotei> ohhh
<DonkeyHotei> many groups/events there
<KaiSakurai> yeah
<KaiSakurai> I will check them out
<DonkeyHotei> good luck
<KaiSakurai> Thanks, bye
